# Deutsche Versprecher



## heidita

Wie wäre es, uns mal gegenseitig auf die Hühneraugen zu treten und Deutsche Versprecher, oder einfach falsches aber (manchmal) soweit akzeptiertes Deutsch zu suchen?!  

So eine Eingabe gab es im Englisch-Spanischen Forum und es läuft so auf die 5. Seite zu, denn hier gibt es so viele allgemein akzeptierte Fehler, dass man keine Ende findet, wenn man sie alle aufzählen will.

So fallen mir im Moment Fehler ein, die zwar sehr verbreitet sind, aber nicht akzeptiert:

Mir und mich verwechsl' ich nicht, das kann mich nicht passieren.

Wie steht es mit euch? Allgemein akzeptierte Fehler vielleicht in eurem Land?


----------



## Ralf

Man hat mich schon mal gefragt, warum ich so säuerlich dreinblicke, wenn ich ich Sätze höre wie:

Ich habe auf Kanal 64 umgeschalten, da ist die Funkverbindung besser.
Wir haben gestern die Rauchmeldanlage auf die Feuerwehr aufgeschalten.
Wegen Wartungsarbeiten muss in der Zeit von ... bis ... der Strom abgeschalten werden.

... zumindest bei uns sind derartige Konstruktionen relativ häufig zu hören.

Näheres dazu siehe hier.

Ralf


----------



## cyanista

Immer wieder hört man:

"Ess jetzt" oder "Helf mir"
"Das einzigste"
"Ich bin früh/ um .. Uhr angefangen"

Mich wundert besonders, dass sogar viele gebildete Leute den Unterschied zwischen "scheinbar" und "anscheinend" nicht verstehen und sagen gerne: "Es hat scheinbar aufgehört zu regnen, wir können gehen."


----------



## heidita

Wie ist es mit dialektförmigen Ausdrücken? Die sind in den Ländern dann offensichtlich so anerkannt, dass viele Leute denken, sie seien richtig.
So ging es einer Freundin, die ihre Jugend in Deutschland verbrachte und dann die Prüfung, mit einem perfekten Deutsch, wie ich dachte, an der Ofiziellen Sprachenschule absolvieren wollte. Sie fiel durch wegen 

gut guter am gutesten
viel vieler am vielsten

und anderem. Ich kann mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern, aber sie lebte in Sachsen. Irgendjemand von Sachsen unter den Schreibern hier?


----------



## Ralf

heidita said:
			
		

> ...
> gut guter am gutesten
> viel vieler am vielsten
> ...


Das kann sie aber nicht in Sachsen gelernt haben, denn bislang sind mir derartige Steigerungsformen noch nicht aufgefallen. Zwar sagt man hin und wieder "mein Gutster" oder "meine Gutste", aber das sind feststehende Begriffe, die im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch nicht auf die adjektivische (gibt es dieses Wort überhaupt) Verwendung übertragen werden.  

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ein Klassenkamerad von mir spricht so ein schönes "Dorfsch" (die Sprache überhaupt!). Da ist es schon normal, wenn man mal "vons Dorf" "mits Rad" kommt, und wenn man vergessen hat, dass man in der Pause was essen wollte, fährt man halt "mits Bemm'paket" wieder "heeme". 

Kennt ihr "tv total"? Stefan Raab lässt immer wieder die eine Szene wiederholen von Boris Becker: "Ich spiele den Bär". Heißt es nicht "den Bären"? Kennt man den "einen Bären", "einen Bär" oder "ein Bär". 

"Am optimalsten" wäre ja, wenn wir "als allererstes" mal über die Entstehung dieser falschen Verwendungen sprächen, aber "davor" wäre vielleicht eher die Etymologie solcher "Worte" zu klären. "Noch davor" "bräuchten" (_schon behandelt_) wir aber "jemand" (_schon behandelt_), der was von dieser Sache "Ahnung hat" (_statt_: versteht).


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Das kann sie aber nicht in Sachsen gelernt haben, denn bislang sind mir derartige Steigerungsformen noch nicht aufgefallen. Zwar sagt man hin und wieder "mein Gutster" oder "meine Gutste", aber das sind feststehende Begriffe, die im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch nicht auf die adjektivische (gibt es dieses Wort überhaupt) Verwendung übertragen werden.
> 
> Ralf


 
Durch Radio PSR weiß ich jetzt, dass es noch das sächsische Wort "vie(l)sch" gibt. Das höre ich allerdings hier kaum. "Mein Gutster" ist hier auch verbreitet.


----------



## jester.

Die Anführungszeichen um das Wort Worte herum kannst du dir sparen, das ist ein richtiger, fehlerfreier Audruck. KLICK

(Vielleicht habe ich deine Anführungszeichen aber auch falsch interpretiert...)


----------



## Henryk

Anführungszeichen sind zur Hervorhebung, darüber (nicht drüber) gibt es aber auch einen Artikel im Zwiebelfisch-Archiv sowie im "Dativ".


----------



## Whodunit

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Die Anführungszeichen um das Wort Worte herum kannst du dir sparen, das ist ein richtiger, fehlerfreier Audruck. KLICK
> 
> (Vielleicht habe ich deine Anführungszeichen aber auch falsch interpretiert...)


 
Quatsch, die waren richtig! Ich bezog mich auf die vielen einzelnen Wörter, wohingegen ich bei "Worte" hätte beabsichtigen müssen, mich auf ganze Wendungen zu beziehen.


----------



## heidita

Mir ist es inzwischen eingefallen. 
Gern, gerner, am gernsten


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Man hat mich schon mal gefragt, warum ich so säuerlich dreinblicke, wenn ich ich Sätze höre wie:
> 
> Ich habe auf Kanal 64 umgeschalten, da ist die Funkverbindung besser.
> Wir haben gestern die Rauchmeldanlage auf die Feuerwehr aufgeschalten.
> Wegen Wartungsarbeiten muss in der Zeit von ... bis ... der Strom abgeschalten werden.
> 
> ... zumindest bei uns sind derartige Konstruktionen relativ häufig zu hören.
> 
> Näheres dazu siehe hier.
> 
> Ralf


For those of us who are not speakers of German, I hope all will tell us what is wrong.

The only thing I see wrong is "abgeschaltet" (schaltete, hat geschaltet). But I would not have caught it without reading through the link you provided.  Is that it? Or are there more mistakes?

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Gaer,

der Fehler besteht hier generell darin, daß das Partizip von "schalten" nur "geschaltet" lautet und nicht "geschalten". Dies trifft auf alle Beispiele zu!

"Ich habe auf Kanal 4 umgeschaltet..."
"Wir haben die Anlage aufgeschaltet."
"Der Strom mußte abgeschaltet werden."

Für mich klingen die Konstruktionen mit "geschalten" sehr falsch, aber es scheint regionale Dialekte zu geben, in denen dies nicht grauslich klingt!

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Whodunit,
was hast Du gegen das Wort "allererst"? Es ist ein ganz normales Wort, das sicherlich eine besondere Betonung aufweist, aber keineswegs ein unschöner, doppelter Superlativ ist.

Richtig ist natürlich, daß "optimalster, maximalster, extremster" Unfug nicht existiert! 

Um zu provozieren, möchte ich aber anmerken, daß gerade die Komparative im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch inzwischen sehr weit verbreitet sind und auch ich als relativ strenger Sprecher sie inhaltlich als akzeptabel empfinde:

"Das ist doch perfekt, oder?" -- "Hm, wäre es nicht noch perfekter, wenn Du das ... noch ändern würdest?". Hier wird mit der Sprache und dem Wissen um die potentielle Unsinnigkeit gespielt, aber grammatikalisch und orthographisch ist der Komparativ meines Erachtens nach OK.

"Seine Meinungen werden aber auch immer extremer, oder?", könnte man da fragen. Oder kann man nicht? Ich finde schon, denn Leute, über die man das sagen könnte, treffe ich täglich!  

Nur weil die Wörter von lateinsichen Superlativen abgeleitet sind, darf es doch nicht einer inhaltlich und orthographisch verständlichen Verwendung im Deutschen entgegenstehen!

Was meint Ihr?

Kajjo


----------



## lemmego

Wenn mir die von dir genannten Beispiele im Gespraech begegnen wuerden, wuerde es mich nicht stoeren oder mir gar nicht auffallen. Mich nervt sowas nur in der Werbesprache, wenn die "einzigartigsten" und "einmaligsten" Produkte angepriesen werden. Aber vielleicht gewoehne ich mich auch noch daran. Schliesslich waschen wir ja schon lange "weisser als weiss" 

Was mir noch zu dem Thema einfaellt, sind die allseits beliebten Pommes "mit ohne" Ketschup. Das sagt meine kleine Schwester immer noch.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hier wird mit der Sprache und dem Wissen um die potentielle Unsinnigkeit gespielt, aber grammatikalisch und orthographisch ist der Komparativ *meines Erachtens nach* OK.


 
Zählt sich denn _das_ nicht auch zu den "akzeptierten Fehlern"?  "Nach" ist doch eine Dativpräposition.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Gaer,
> 
> der Fehler besteht hier generell darin, daß das Partizip von "schalten" nur "geschaltet" lautet und nicht "geschalten". Dies trifft auf alle Beispiele zu!
> 
> "Ich habe auf Kanal 4 umgeschaltet..."
> "Wir haben die Anlage aufgeschaltet."
> "Der Strom mußte abgeschaltet werden."
> 
> Für mich klingen die Konstruktionen mit "geschalten" sehr falsch, aber es scheint regionale Dialekte zu geben, in denen dies nicht grauslich klingt!
> 
> Kajjo


Thanks, Kajjo. I checked the Duden-link and read the article there quickly, and I immediately understood the point, but my "eye" might not be sharp enough to catch such a mistake. 

Gaer


----------



## DerKleineFreak

Mich regt nur dieses "einzigste" und "da wo" auf.

Grausam hier in Baden!


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:
			
		

> Zählt sich denn _das_ nicht auch zu den "akzeptierten Fehlern"?  "Nach" ist doch eine Dativpräposition.



Hi Elroy, da hast Du recht! Es ist schon so verbreitet, daß es kaum noch jemandem auffällt -- oder sogar richtiger klingt als die korrekte Fassung. Ich würde es inzwischen als stehende Redewendung auffassen und nicht als Fehler. Aber formal hast Du völlig recht!

Kajjo


----------



## KnightMove

Sehr verbreitet ist der vermeintliche Konjunktiv von brauchen, "bräuchte" - so sehr, dass ich ihn auch immer verwende, weil die korrekte Form "brauchte" kaum verständlich wäre.


----------



## MrMagoo

heidita said:
			
		

> Mir und mich verwechsl' ich nicht, das kann mich nicht passieren.


 

Ich kenne die Variante:
*Mir und mich verwechsl' ich nicht, das kommt bei mich nicht vor:
Ich hab ein kleines Mann in Ohr, das sagt mich alles vor!* 


Diese "Entschuldigungsfloskel" (blödes Wort) ist v.a. in Norddeutschland bekannt, wo Plattdeutsch gesprochen wurde.
Im Plattdeutschen gibt es keine deutliche Unterscheidung zwischen Dativ und Akkusativ mehr und die Leute, die damals mühselig in der Schule Hochdeutsch lernen mußten, hatten natürlich Probleme mit dem richtigen Gebrauch des 3. und 4. Falls.
Im westlichen Teil des Plattdeutschgebietes war der Akkusativ stärker im Gebrauch (daher im Ruhrpott: "Gib mich den Korb mit die Eier"), im Osten der Dativ (vgl. Berlin "Ick liebe dir").


Die Verwechslung von mir und mich ist also kein _dummer_ Fehler, sondern zeigt nur die Unsicherheit beim Gebrauch von Dativ und Akkusativ bei den ans Plattdeutsch gewöhnten Sprechern - eben genauso, wie es eben Deutschlernern manchmal schwerfällt, "richtig" zwischen Dativ und Akkusativ unterscheiden, v.a. dann, wenn diese Fälle in der Muttersprache zusammengefallen sind (z.B. Englisch, Niederländisch, Schwedisch, Dänisch).


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hi Elroy, da hast Du recht! Es ist schon so verbreitet, daß es kaum noch jemandem auffällt -- oder sogar richtiger klingt als die korrekte Fassung. Ich würde es inzwischen als stehende Redewendung auffassen und nicht als Fehler. Aber formal hast Du völlig recht!
> 
> Kajjo


Kajjo,

I wonder if including "nach" at the end is because of the similarity to "meiner Meinung nach" (in my opinon).

Both "meines Erachtens" and "meiner meinung nach" are defined as "in my opinon" on LEO.

If this is so, if they are the same, I have misundestood "meines Erachtens", because I always thought it had a slightly different nuance. Do you consider them fully interchangeable?

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Hi Gaer,
I am afraid they are used pretty much interchangeable in every day use. However, "meines Erachtens" carries the notion of having thought about it or having analysed the situation, whereas "meiner Meinung nach" just states a personal opinion. In a discussion, "meines Erachtens" feels not as preoccupied as "meiner Meinung nach". Further, the latter sounds much more common, while the former phrase carries more sophistication. When a more educated person uses "meiner Meinung nach" he clearly states someone else might have a different opinion and that it might be a personal preference. When the same person uses "meines Erachtens" he claims to have analysed the point and come to a certain conclusion.

Yes, I think you might be right explaining the origin of the mistake. There are several phrases with "nach":
"meiner Erfahrung nach"
"meiner Meinung nach"
"dem Anschein nach"
"dem Augenschein nach"

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich kenne die Variante:
> Mir und mich verwechsl' ich nicht, das kommt bei mich nicht vor:
> Ich hab ein kleines Mann in Ohr, das sagt mich alles vor!



Ich kenne dazu die beruhigende Antwort:
"Es ist nicht schlimm, mir und mich zu verwechseln, solange man mein und dein auseinander halten kann."

Kajjo


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich kenne dazu die beruhigende Antwort:
> "Es ist nicht schlimm, mir und mich zu verwechseln, solange man mein und dein auseinander halten kann."
> 
> Kajjo


 
Jau, dat kann ick sehr chuht!!


----------



## MrMagoo

Ralf said:
			
		

> Man hat mich schon mal gefragt, warum ich so säuerlich dreinblicke, wenn ich ich Sätze höre wie:
> 
> Ich habe auf Kanal 64 umgeschalten, da ist die Funkverbindung besser.
> Wir haben gestern die Rauchmeldanlage auf die Feuerwehr aufgeschalten.
> Wegen Wartungsarbeiten muss in der Zeit von ... bis ... der Strom abgeschalten werden.
> 
> ... zumindest bei uns sind derartige Konstruktionen relativ häufig zu hören.
> 
> Näheres dazu siehe hier.
> 
> Ralf


 
Aber Ralf, 

_allzu_ säuerlich solltest Du nicht dreinblicken, wenn es noch jemand versteht, die altenn, starken Verbformen den schwachen vorzuziehen.
(Und immer wieder schade, daß Duden hier so sanktioniert... ).

_schalten_ ist ursprünglich ein starkes Verb gewesen - mit den Formen "_schielt - geschalten_.
Im Partizip halten sich solche Formen viel länger als im Präteritum, einfach weil sie häufiger verwendet werden (v.a. in Süddeutschland).

Es stört Dich doch wohl auch nicht, wenn jemand sagt "Ich habe die Kartoffeln gesalzen" oder "Deutschland war gespalten" - obwohl die Formen "gesalzt" und "gespaltet" bereits im Gebrauch sind.
Dasselbe gilt für "gebacken" statt "gebackt" und auch "gewunken" für "gewinkt":

_winken_ war ursprünglich stark und ging wie "sinken" (ich verstehe gar nicht, was der Duden da für eine Ignoranz an den Tag legt); 
"_standardsprachlich gilt diese Form (noch?) nicht als korrekt_": widersprüchlicher geht's kaum:

"winken" war und ist zum Teil heute noch ein starkes Verb.
Duden standardisiert die schwache Form (sicherlich wohlwissend, daß die starken umso häufiger verwendet werden) und erhebt sie zur Norm um dann in obigem Artikel wiederum zu behaupten, die Form sei eigentlich schwach und nur in Analogie an "sinken" mit Ablaut gebildet?!?! Also so langsam frage ich mich, was die manchmal intus haben beim Begründen ihrer willkürlichen "Normen"...


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Durch Radio PSR weiß ich jetzt, dass es noch das sächsische Wort "vie(l)sch" gibt. Das höre ich allerdings hier kaum. "Mein Gutster" ist hier auch verbreitet.


 
"mein Gutster" ist hier auch verbreitet;

was die Formen "guter, gutest" und "vieler, vielest" angeht, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, daß diese irgendwo in Verwendung sind.
Selbst als "Versprecher", würde ich mal glatt behaupten, kommen sie so gut wie gar nicht vor - die einzige wirkliche Verwendungsmöglichkeit sähe ich in scherzhaften Wendungen, also dann, wenn man absichtlich "viel" oder auch "gut" falsch steigern möchte.

Die Form "vieler" existiert als alte flektierte Form in dem Wort "vielerorts" (wie "mancherorts"), aber als selbständiger Komparativ von "viel" dürfte er so gut wie nicht vorkommen.
Daneben kann es aber doch auch andere Adjektive oder Adverben geben, die tatsächlich solche "abweichenden" Steigerungen aufweisen, bei "gut" und "viel" halte ich es jedoch für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

lemmego said:
			
		

> Was mir noch zu dem Thema einfaellt, sind die allseits beliebten Pommes "mit ohne" Ketschup. Das sagt meine kleine Schwester immer noch.


 
Ich bin mir fast sicher, daß hier eine besondere (vielleicht ältere?!) Bildungsweise vorliegt... man vergleiche nur mit dem Englischen...


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Yes, I think you might be right explaining the origin of the mistake. There are several phrases with "nach":
> "meiner Erfahrung nach"
> "meiner Meinung nach"
> "dem Anschein nach"
> "dem Augenschein nach"
> 
> Kajjo


 
Plus, there's the phrase "meinem Erachten nach". Now, it works! However, I'd never say "meines Erachtens nach" is correct or OK, since it's dative and genitive case in one expression.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Whodunit,
> was hast Du gegen das Wort "allererst"? Es ist ein ganz normales Wort, das sicherlich eine besondere Betonung aufweist, aber keineswegs ein unschöner, doppelter Superlativ ist.


 
Schau dir mal den Rest an. "Als allererst" und "davor; wie kann das zusammenpassen? 



> "Das ist doch perfekt, oder?" -- "Hm, wäre es nicht noch perfekter, wenn Du das ... noch ändern würdest?". Hier wird mit der Sprache und dem Wissen um die potentielle Unsinnigkeit gespielt, aber grammatikalisch und orthographisch ist der Komparativ meines Erachtens nach OK.


 
"Perfekt" ist perfekt. Perfekt ist lateinisch und heißt "vollendet". Nun steigere mal bitte "vollendet". 



> "Seine Meinungen werden aber auch immer extremer, oder?", könnte man da fragen. Oder kann man nicht? Ich finde schon, denn Leute, über die man das sagen könnte, treffe ich täglich!


 
"Extrem" heißt "äußerst". Steigere _das_ bitte mal! "Seine Meinungen werden immer äußerster"???



> Nur weil die Wörter von lateinsichen Superlativen abgeleitet sind, darf es doch nicht einer inhaltlich und orthographisch verständlichen Verwendung im Deutschen entgegenstehen!


 
Sie sind grammatikalisch gesehen schon falsch in sich. Was vollendet oder äußerst ist, kann nicht vollendeter oder äußerster sein. Im Englischen gibt's auch nicht "more perfect", allerhöchsten "less perfect". Sind bei euch die Tische etwa "runder" oder "eckiger" als bei uns? 

Und noch einmal: "Meiner Meinung nach", "wegen dem" und "bräuchte" sind falsch - standardsprachlich gesehen! Aber dialektisch gesehen sind sie natürlich erlaubt, denn einen Dialekt kann man nicht ändern, in Regeln fassen oder vereinheitlichen wollen.


----------



## Ralf

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Aber Ralf,
> 
> _allzu_ säuerlich solltest Du nicht dreinblicken, wenn es noch jemand versteht, die altenn, starken Verbformen den schwachen vorzuziehen.
> (Und immer wieder schade, daß Duden hier so sanktioniert... ).


... war ja auch nur bildlich gemeint 


> ...
> _schalten_ ist ursprünglich ein starkes Verb gewesen - mit den Formen "_schielt - geschalten _
> _.._.


Absolut richtig ... wie eben auch "halten". Ehrlich gesagt, ist mir das so deutlich noch gar nicht aufgefallen. ... Ist das nun ein Zeichen für Gewohnheit oder Gedankenlosigkeit (hiermit meine ich nur mich  ).





> ...
> "winken" war und ist zum Teil heute noch ein starkes Verb.
> Duden standardisiert die schwache Form (sicherlich wohlwissend, daß die starken umso häufiger verwendet werden) und erhebt sie zur Norm um dann in obigem Artikel wiederum zu behaupten, die Form sei eigentlich schwach und nur in Analogie an "sinken" mit Ablaut gebildet?!?! Also so langsam frage ich mich, was die manchmal intus haben beim Begründen ihrer willkürlichen "Normen"...


Hm, grundsätzlich glaube ich ja an das Gute im Menschen. Aber mit diesem Beispiel kommen mir nun doch so meine Zweifel. Vielleicht kann man sogar ein System dahinter vermuten. Irgendwie muss man den Leuten ja glaubhaft machen, dass sie die Duden-Sprachberatung brauchen und bereit sein sollten, dafür 1,86 €/min zu löhnen (Dieses Angebot steht ganz unten auf der entsprechenden Seite. Ich hab's selber erst gesehen, als mich gaer in einer PM daraufhinangesprochen hatte.)

Ralf


----------



## MrMagoo

Ralf said:
			
		

> ... war ja auch nur bildlich gemeint


 
Das hätte ich bei Dir auch nicht anders vermutet ehrlich gesagt 




> Absolut richtig ... wie eben auch "halten". Ehrlich gesagt, ist mir das so deutlich noch gar nicht aufgefallen. ... Ist das nun ein Zeichen für Gewohnheit oder Gedankenlosigkeit (hiermit meine ich nur mich  ).


 
Nein, Gedankenlosigkeit ist das sicher nicht, es ist schlichtweg ein "Trend" - starke Verben tendieren dazu, in die schwache Konjugation überzutreten.

Im Deutschen gibt es heute nur noch höchstens 150 Verben, die mit ihren starken Formen noch wirklich im Gebrauch sind und etwa weitere 50 (nur ganz ungefähre Angaben!!), deren starke Formen zwar bekannt, aber nicht oder kaum mehr benutzt werden.

Verben, die heute NUR noch schwach sind, ursprünglich aber mit Ablaut gebildet wurden, sind z.B. 
_(be)neiden_ (nied - genieden), 
_(auf)reihen_ (rieh - geriehen, oder: rieg, geriegen)
_schneien_ (schnie(g) - geschnie(g)en),
_tauchen_ (toch - getochen),
_bellen_ (ball, oder: boll - gebollen),
_hinken_ (hank - gehunken),
_rümpfen_ (rampf - gerumpfen),
_schmerzen_ (schmarz - geschmorzen),
_hehlen_ (hahl - gehohlen),
_quälen_ (qual - gequolen),
_jäten (_jat - gejeten),
_kneten_ (knat - gekneten),
_lachen_ (luch - gelachen),
_mahlen_ (muhl - gemahlen),
_nagen_ (nug - genagen),
_falten_ (fielt - gefalten),
_schalten_ (schielt - geschalten),
_schrauben_ (schrob - geschroben)
_walten_ (wielt - gewalten),
_walzen_ (wielz - gewalzen).

Generell kann man sagen, daß all die Verben, die mit Ablaut gebildet werden und wurden, die älteren Verben sind. Diese sind oft wichtige Verben, die sehr häufig im Gebrauch waren und noch immer sind. Je häufiger ein Verb verwendet wird, desto länger halten sich die alten starken Formen.

Einer Menge Verben, die heute schwach gebildet werden, sieht man gar nicht mehr an, daß sie ursprünglich ablautende Verben waren.
In einigen Fällen kann man dies aber erkennen, denn zuweilen überleben alte Formen, wie in einem der vorigen Beiträge erwähnt, im Partizip2:

So gibt es heute noch immer "gesalzen, gespalten, gebacken, gewunken" neben den Formen "gesalzt, gespaltet, gebackt, gewunken".
Wird das Partizip2 als Attribut gebraucht, dann ist die starke Form oft sogar noch üblicher als bei einer rein temporalen Verwendung - man kann also bereits recht häufig lesen und hören 
_Ich habe gestern einen Kuchen gebackt_ (neben: gebacken) - doch ist es weitaus üblicher zu sagen _der gebackene Kuchen_
Ebenso _Ich habe die Kartoffeln schon gesalzt_ (neben: gesalzen) aber fast immer: _die gesalzenen Kartoffeln_, usw.

Schlechter zu erkennen, aber durchaus zu erahnen, sind alte starke Formen, die jetzt nur noch in attributiver Verwendung des Partizip2 auftauchen - aber nicht mehr in der temporalen, z.B. gibt es heute noch

_verhohlene_ (nicht: verhehlte!) Waren oder Stimmen,
_verwunschene_ (nicht: verwünschte!) Schlösser oder Gärten und
_verschrobene_ (nicht: verschraubte!) Leute oder Menschen.

Gläser werden allerdings _verschraubt_ und nicht "verschroben" und
Prinzen werden _verwünscht_, nicht "verwunschen".






> Hm, grundsätzlich glaube ich ja an das Gute im Menschen. Aber mit diesem Beispiel kommen mir nun doch so meine Zweifel. Vielleicht kann man sogar ein System dahinter vermuten. Irgendwie muss man den Leuten ja glaubhaft machen, dass sie die Duden-Sprachberatung brauchen und bereit sein sollten, dafür 1,86 €/min zu löhnen (Dieses Angebot steht ganz unten auf der entsprechenden Seite. Ich hab's selber erst gesehen, als mich gaer in einer PM daraufhinangesprochen hatte.)
> 
> Ralf


 
*lol* SO hab ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet, aber ein sehr interessanter Aspekt... Ich frage mich allen Ernstes, wer da anruft - warum kommen die Leute nicht einfach zu wordreference?! Ist viel günstiger und mindestens genauso kompetent! *hehe*

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## macabre'

dialekte enthalten etliches...
so z.b. das hessische nix für nichts
im wienerischen wird vor jedes adjektiv ein ur- geklatscht  einfach um es zu steigern, wie im bekannteren urkomisch, anstelle die normale elative steigerung "sehr komisch" oder ähnliche zu nutzen.

ne bekannte meiner oma nutzt immermal die redewendung "bei die/den ... gehen", was soviel wie "zu etwas hingehen" bedeutet

lustig ists natürlich immer, von Bären und Beeren zu reden, vor allem in einigen Dialekten, die ziemlich wie "Bär'n" klingen und dann auch noch mit der Schweizer Stadt Bern verwechselt werden können^^


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Irgendwie muss man den Leuten ja glaubhaft machen, dass sie die Duden-Sprachberatung brauchen und bereit sein sollten, dafür 1,86 €/min zu löhnen (Dieses Angebot steht ganz unten auf der entsprechenden Seite. Ich hab's selber erst gesehen, als mich gaer in einer PM daraufhinangesprochen hatte.)


Or as you pointed out, 111.6 € for an hour's time!

In addition, as MrMagoo pointed out, with a little patience you can find out the same information here, and I'd wager you'd get a much clearer picture of the facts BEHIND the facts. 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

DerKleineFreak said:


> Mich regt nur dieses "einzigste" und "da wo" auf.
> 
> Grausam hier in Baden!


 
Im südlichen Thüringer Wald ist die Dialektform "wu" (wo) sehr häufig und wird außer für lokale und temporale Angaben auch für Personen verwendet. In der Standardsprache ist das falsch. 
"Dar Maa, wu miech gestern g'droffa hod.", auch "Dar Maa, dar wuu miech gestern g'droffa hod." -> Der Mann, wo mich gestern getroffen hat ... Der Mann, der mich gestern getroffen hat. Die Umschrift gibt die tatsächliche Lautung nur näherungsweise wieder. Außerdem hat jedes Dorf eigene Dialektvarianten.)

Es ist dort und in einigen anderen Gebieten auch in der Umgangssprache verbreitet.

Allerdings fand und finde ich den Dialekt sehr schön.

Ich brauchte lange, um mir die Form abzugewöhnen.


----------



## Stefanie1976

MrMagoo said:


> Ich bin mir fast sicher, daß hier eine besondere (vielleicht ältere?!) Bildungsweise vorliegt... man vergleiche nur mit dem Englischen...


 
Neben dieser "mit ohne" Wendung ist in Krefeld ist unser typisches "JaNeeeeehhh" sehr beliebt. Meist weiss ein Aussenstehender nicht, ob nun ja oder nein gemeint ist ;-) 

Auch benutzen wir gerne "am" um eine Verlaufsform zu bilden. Z.B. "Ich bin Waesche am Waschen"... da tut der Bauer der Kuh am Schwanz am ziehen ;-)


----------



## dec-sev

> Ich habe auf Kanal 64 umgeschalten, *da* *ist* die Funkverbindung besser.


 
Was haltet ihr von der Wortordnung des Nebensatzes? Soll es denn nicht _*da* die Funkverbindung besser* ist*_ sein?

In einem anderen Thread habe ich das Folgende gefunden:


> An anderen Abenden ist es ok, aber heute nicht, *da*/weil ich (doch) morgen Prüfung *habe* und (noch) lernen muss.


----------



## jester.

dec-sev said:


> Was haltet ihr von der Wortordnung des Nebensatzes? Soll es denn nicht _*da* die Funkverbindung besser* ist*_ sein?



"Da" heißt in diesem Satz "dort".


----------



## Acrolect

Whodunit said:


> "Perfekt" ist perfekt. Perfekt ist lateinisch und heißt "vollendet". Nun steigere mal bitte "vollendet".
> "Extrem" heißt "äußerst". Steigere _das_ bitte mal! "Seine Meinungen werden immer äußerster"???
> Sie sind grammatikalisch gesehen schon falsch in sich. Was vollendet oder äußerst ist, kann nicht vollendeter oder äußerster sein. Im Englischen gibt's auch nicht "more perfect", allerhöchsten "less perfect".



Geht es hier um Logik oder um Sprache? Wenn Ersteres, dann wäre ja _Das stimmt und stimmt auch nicht_ grammatikalisch falsch, weil logisch problematisch, was nicht meinem Kriterium für 'grammatikalisch' entspräche. Aber darüberhinaus ist Sprache doch etwas flexibler und wir re-interpretieren gewisse Dinge ohne Probleme, an einer starren Logikvorstellung vorbei (nicht an der Grammatik-Vorstellung vorbei, denn _äußerst_ kann man nicht steigern, weil es schon ein deutscher Superlativ ist, im Gegensatz zu _extrem_, das zwar superlativische Bedeutung, nicht aber superlativische Form hat. OK, aber ich habe im Englischen auch schon die Form _bestest _gehört, als Farewell-Form, natürlich mit humoristischem Touch in einer In-Group-Variante).

Ich finde all die genannten Steigerungsformen vollkommen normal. Also bei _extremer_ und _perfekt_ sehe ich nicht einmal das logische Problem (_extremere Ansichten_ als ungrammatikalisch anzusehen, erscheint mir sehr [str]eng). Ich bin mir nicht einmal sicher, ob _extrem_ überhaupt diese superlativische Bedeutung hat, denn ein Kriterium dafür ist, dass es gut mit maximierenden Intensivelementen kollokiert, aber _absolut extrem _erscheint mir schlechter als _sehr extrem_.

_more/most perfect_ wird im Englischen zwar nicht in jedem zweiten Satz verwendet, aber es finden sich in den größeren repräsentativen Korpora des Englischen doch Beispiele, die zeigen, dass das keine ungrammatikalischen Formen sind.

Bei Dingen wie _in keinster Weise_, das ja auch auf der Index-Liste hier auftaucht, ist der Superlativ eben ein Intensivierungselement - eine Technik, die im Englischen und Lateinisch nicht unüblich ist und war (Elative).

_Verheirateter_ oder _toter_ machen logisch und eng interpretiert auch keinen Sinn. Und trotzdem wird jede und jede verstehen, was gemeint ist, wenn man sagt, dass ein Paar X verheirateter ist als ein Paar Y (zeigt mehr stereotypes Verhalten eines Ehepaars o.Ä.) oder dass eine Spinne jetzt noch toter ist als vorher (z.B. weil man in praktischer Arachnophobie noch zwei Mal auf sie drauf getreten ist), weil wir eben die Grenzen der Begriffe (auch so ein Wort, von dem man behaupten könnte, es würde ständig falsch verwendet, also _Begriff_ statt _Wort/Ausdruck_) auflösen bzw. erweitern - ein ganz normaler Prozess in der menschlichen Kognition.


Was sind überhaupt die Kriterien, nach denen die Beispiele in dieser Diskussion bewertet werden? Logik, Wahrheit, Sinn, strukturelle Regeln präskriptiver oder deskriptiver Art...?


----------



## Whodunit

Acrolect said:


> Geht es hier um Logik oder um Sprache?


 
Wo befinden wir uns? Wir diskutieren hier die Logik unserer Sprache. 



> Wenn Ersteres, dann wäre ja _Das stimmt und stimmt auch nicht_ grammatikalisch falsch, weil logisch problematisch, was nicht meinem Kriterium für 'grammatikalisch' entspräche. Aber darüberhinaus ist Sprache doch etwas flexibler und wir re-interpretieren gewisse Dinge ohne Probleme, an einer starren Logikvorstellung vorbei (nicht an der Grammatik-Vorstellung vorbei, denn _äußerst_ kann man nicht steigern, weil es schon ein deutscher Superlativ ist, im Gegensatz zu _extrem_, das zwar superlativische Bedeutung, nicht aber superlativische Form hat. OK, aber ich habe im Englischen auch schon die Form _bestest _gehört, als Farewell-Form, natürlich mit humoristischem Touch in einer In-Group-Variante).


 
Gut, jetzt wird es sprachlich:

"Extrem" kommt vom lateinischen "extremus" (äußerste) das der Superlativ von "exter(us)" (auswärtig) ist. Der Komparativ wäre "exterior" (äußere). Du kannst nicht einfach wahllos durch die Sprachen springen und irgendwelche Superlative zu Positiven machen! Die Wörter exter(us), exterior und extrem finden sich heute noch im Deutschen als extrem, Exterieur und extern. Die haben alle ihre Bedeutungen und haben diese schon seit Hunderten von Jahren. Es gibt auch im Englischen extern, exterior, extreme und im Französischen externe, exterieur, extrême. Wieso sollten wir im Deutschen nun eine Ausnahme machen und "extrem" zu einem neuen Positiv erklären?

Genauso verhält es sich mit "perfekt": perficere heißt "vollenden", "perfectum" dementsprechend "vollendet". Wenn eine Sache vollendet ist, dann ist sie das. Klar gibt es das "ens perfectissimum", womit du mir sicherlich als nächstes gekommen wärest, aber das ist eindeutig ein Wortspiel, das es schon früher gab (ich weiß nicht, wie alt der Ausdruck ist). Man kann humoristisch von der "perfektesten Sache der Welt" sprechen, klar, aber ist das deswegen gleich richtig?

Korrekt kann man auch nicht steigern. Rund nicht, rot nicht und schon gar nicht fließend oder halbtot. Aber die könnte man theoretisch, wenn man es braucht, alle steigern bis auf Äußerste (Extremste? ). Warum man das macht, hast du schon gesagt: Sprache ist flexibel und mit ihr kann man spielen, aber man muss darauf achten, wie man das macht. Im Arabischen kannst du mit den Stammformen theoretisch auch "wir färben uns gegenseitig rot" (mit dem sechsten Stamm: نتمارّ - natamaarru) oder so etwas bilden. Das wirst du aber in der Alltagssprache nie so hören, nur humoristisch.



> Ich finde all die genannten Steigerungsformen vollkommen normal. Also bei _extremer_ und _perfekt_ sehe ich nicht einmal das logische Problem (_extremere Ansichten_ als ungrammatikalisch anzusehen, erscheint mir sehr [str]eng). Ich bin mir nicht einmal sicher, ob _extrem_ überhaupt diese superlativische Bedeutung hat, denn ein Kriterium dafür ist, dass es gut mit maximierenden Intensivelementen kollokiert, aber _absolut extrem _erscheint mir schlechter als _sehr extrem_.


 
"Absolut extrem" ist sprachlich-logisch gesehen ein Hendiadyoin, also wird es nur betonend verwendet, wenn überhaupt. "Absolut" bedeutet wörtlich "vollkommen" oder eigentlich auch "vollendet". Du weißt schon, was "extrem" heißt; nun packe beides zusammen: vollkommen/vollendet vollendet. Das ist zwar möglich, aber völlig überflüssig, denn eigentlich ist etwas "vollendet" oder noch nicht.



> _more/most perfect_ wird im Englischen zwar nicht in jedem zweiten Satz verwendet, aber es finden sich in den größeren repräsentativen Korpora des Englischen doch Beispiele, die zeigen, dass das keine ungrammatikalischen Formen sind.


 
Für mich sind das Werbewörter: Unsere Ware ist perfekter für den Transport geeignet. Wir haben die perfekteste Ausstattung für Ihre Bedürfnisse usw.



> Bei Dingen wie _in keinster Weise_, das ja auch auf der Index-Liste hier auftaucht, ist der Superlativ eben ein Intensivierungselement - eine Technik, die im Englischen und Lateinisch nicht unüblich ist und war (Elative).


 
Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher: Elative! Die sind im Deutschen auch möglich, jedoch in etwas abgewandelter Form. Die können enklitisch oder betonend (wie oben ens perfectissimum) auftreten, sind aber kein schöner Stil, wenn es darauf ankommt. Du sprichst selbst vom Intensivieren, warum also streiten? Sie sind nicht Teil der schönen Sprachform, sondern der verdeutlichenden und betonenden. Intensivierungselemente sind einer bestimmten Sprache eigen und können meist nicht so in einer anderen Sprache wiedergegeben werden. Siehe deutsch "ja", altgriechisch "γε", English "so" oder Lateinisch "an". Die werden alle von bekannten und für ihre Sprachkunst berühmten Autoren verwendet, weil sie ein Teil der Sprache sind, aber sind können auch zu häufig verwendet werden. Ich habe nichts gegen Elative, auch nichts gegen rundere, rötere Tische und ausgelesenere Weine, aber das ist alles nur betonend und nicht formalsprachlich. Würdest du "ja" und "denn" zur deutschen Formsprache in Staatsdokumenten zählen? Dann darfst du dort auch von "verabschiedeteren" Gesetzen sprechen.



> _Verheirateter_ oder _toter_ machen logisch und eng interpretiert auch keinen Sinn. Und trotzdem wird jede und jede verstehen, was gemeint ist, wenn man sagt, dass ein Paar X verheirateter ist als ein Paar Y (zeigt mehr stereotypes Verhalten eines Ehepaars o.Ä.)


 
Das Gefühl drängt sich bei mir nicht auf. Wenn sie in deinen Augen verheirateter sind, dann sind sie sich bei mir mehr lieben als die anderen Personen. Sind dann Unverheiratete vielleicht zusammener als andere? Und kurz vor einer Scheidung getrennter? 



> oder dass eine Spinne jetzt noch toter ist als vorher (z.B. weil man in praktischer Arachnophobie noch zwei Mal auf sie drauf getreten ist), weil wir eben die Grenzen der Begriffe (auch so ein Wort, von dem man behaupten könnte, es würde ständig falsch verwendet, also _Begriff_ statt _Wort/Ausdruck_) auflösen bzw. erweitern - ein ganz normaler Prozess in der menschlichen Kognition.


 
Wortspielerei!



> Was sind überhaupt die Kriterien, nach denen die Beispiele in dieser Diskussion bewertet werden? Logik, Wahrheit, Sinn, strukturelle Regeln präskriptiver oder deskriptiver Art...?


 
Logik, Sinn und Regeln wären nicht schlecht. Die Wahrheit bleibt dabei oft auf der Strecke. Wie du weißt, lassen sich viele wahre Gefühle nicht durch Sprache ausdrücken.


----------



## Hutschi

Ist das Thema selbst ein "Versprecher"?

Ich habe im vorliegenden Kapitel ein Problem:

"Versprecher" ist das Substantiv zu "Ich habe mich versprochen". 

Hiermit meine ich meist eine unabsichtlich falsche Wendung, von der ich die richtige Form kenne, sie aber aus bestimmten Gründen unabsichtlich nicht angewendet habe.

In dieser Bedeutung sehe ich bei vielen hier genannten Wendungen keinen Zusammenhang. 

Ein Versprecher ist zum Beispiel, wenn ich aus Versehen Dativ und Akkusativ verwechsle - oder versehentlich Dialektwörter in der Standardsprache verwende. Wenn es mit Absicht geschieht, ist es kein Versprecher.

Ein Versprecher ist auch, wenn ich versehentlich ein ähnlich klingendes Wort falsch verwende oder einen Satz versehentlich falsch abschließe. 

Notwendige Voraussetzung ist, dass ich die richtige Form kenne.

"In keinster Weise" mag logisch falsch sein oder kommunikativ richtig, ein Versprecher ist es nur, wenn ich es versehentlich sage.

Versprecher werden provoziert mit "Zungenbrechern".

Stimmt das so? Oder wird das Wort "Versprecher" tatsächlich umfassender verwendet?


----------



## Acrolect

Whodunit said:


> Wo befinden wir uns? Wir diskutieren hier die Logik unserer Sprache.


 
Was ist die Logik der Sprache, die Konsistenz der formalen Regeln (da ließe sich Logik nicht unbedingt anwenden) oder die logische Stringenz des Inhalts. Und sind Regeln das Letztere betreffend Regeln der Sprache? Ich finde, man kann logischen Blödsinn sehr schön und grammatikalisch vollkommen richtig in Sprache ausdrücken.




> Wieso sollten wir im Deutschen nun eine Ausnahme machen und "extrem" zu einem neuen Positiv erklären?
> Genauso verhält es sich mit "perfekt": perficere heißt "vollenden", "perfectum" dementsprechend "vollendet". Wenn eine Sache vollendet ist, dann ist sie das.


Das wird in der Englischen Linguistik gerne als _classical fallacy_ bezeichnet, also wenn man gegenwärtige Phänomene etymologisch erklärt bzw. aburteilt. Kann man natürlich machen, aber über den heutigen Sprachgebrauch gibt es wenig Aufschluss. Die Sprachdaten, die ich verfügbar habe, zeigen für mich eindeutig, dass _extrem _und _perfekt_ von Deutsch-Sprechenden als neue Basisformen behandelt werden und somit problemlos gesteigert werden können (Deutsch ist hier keine Ausnahme, weil das zumindest im Englischen genauso üblich ist). Wenn ich das ablehne, dann beurteile ich Sprachverwendung auf der Basis einer idealisierten Vorstellung, wie Sprache sein soll. Das ist eine legitime Basis (und war Jahrhunderte lang die gängige Herangehensweise beim Verfassen von grammatischen Abhandlungen). Aber für mich ist Sprache die Abstraktion dessen, was die Sprechenden in ihren Köpfen haben und was sie prinzipiell ihren Äußerungen zu Grunde legen.



> Sprache ist flexibel und mit ihr kann man spielen, aber man muss darauf achten, wie man das macht.


Sagt wer?
Ich kann spielen, wie ich mag. Ob du oder eine große Gruppe von RezipientInnen das dann gut und gelungen finden, ist eine andere Sache.



> Im Arabischen kannst du mit den Stammformen theoretisch auch "wir färben uns gegenseitig rot" (mit dem sechsten Stamm: نتمارّ - natamaarru) oder so etwas bilden. Das wirst du aber in der Alltagssprache nie so hören, nur humoristisch.


_Wir färben uns gegenseitig rot_ wirst du auch in der deutschen (österreichischen...) Alltagssprache kaum hören, aber nicht weil es eine unsagbare Konstruktion ist, sondern weil der Sachverhalt sich selten zur sprachlichen Repräsentation anbietet (aber wahrscheinlich ist mir hier eine Feinheit der arabischen Grammatik entgangen und du meinst ganz etwas Anderes).



> Das ist zwar möglich, aber völlig überflüssig, denn eigentlich ist etwas "vollendet" oder noch nicht.


Wer beurteilt diese Redundanz? Ich nehme an, dass sich Sprachregeln nicht um Etymologien kümmern und deshalb ist es eine legitime Kollokation, besonders auch weil Intensivierungselemente meist desemantisiert werden. Das zeigt sich in lustigen Kombinationen: in der österr. Umgangssprache können _schön_ und _voll_ als Intensifiers auftreten. Kombinationen wie _schön hässlich_ und _voll leer_ sind deshalb möglich (der komische Effekt rührt daher, dass die Kombination die Intensifier wieder resemantisiert).



> Für mich sind das Werbewörter: Unsere Ware ist perfekter für den Transport geeignet. Wir haben die perfekteste Ausstattung für Ihre Bedürfnisse usw.


_More perfect_ findet Google über 200.000 Mal auf britischen und amerikanischen Universitätsseiten, _most perfect_ mehr als 150.000 Mal, _more extreme_ mehr als 400.000 Mal, _most extreme_ mehr als 500.000 Mal.
 Nicht, dass dort keine Werbung betrieben würde, aber trotzdem... so einfach lässt sich die Sache nicht abtun.



> Sie sind nicht Teil der schönen Sprachform, sondern der verdeutlichenden und betonenden. [...] aber das ist alles nur betonend und nicht formalsprachlich. Würdest du "ja" und "denn" zur deutschen Formsprache in Staatsdokumenten zählen? Dann darfst du dort auch von "verabschiedeteren" Gesetzen sprechen.


Schönheit und Verwendbarkeit in einem bestimmten Genre oder einem bestimmten Register sind nun aber neue Kriterien.
Mir ist nicht klar, warum betonende und verdeutlichende Konstruktionen nicht zur schönen Sprachform gehören (wahrscheinlich weil mir Letztere nicht bekannt ist - und wenn sie mir bekannt wäre, wäre sie mir suspekt). Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass alles, was in juristischen Texten keinen Platz hat, automatisch sprachlich problematisch ist.



> Das Gefühl drängt sich bei mir nicht auf. Wenn sie in deinen Augen verheirateter sind, dann sind sie sich bei mir mehr lieben als die anderen Personen.


Da war die Klammer missverständlich: ich meinte, dass verheiratetere Paar zeigt stereotyperes Paarverhalten.


... und natürlich geht es nicht um Versprecher, denn die würden ja einmalige 'Ausrutscher' darstellen, die die Sprachkompetenz nicht wirklich betreffen. Was gemeint ist, sind - IMHO - sprachliche Fehlleistungen, also konsistente Abweichungen von einer (meist eher postulierten denn wirklich existierenden) Norm.


----------



## Hutschi

Acrolect said:


> Was gemeint ist, sind - IMHO - sprachliche Fehlleistungen, also konsistente Abweichungen von einer (meist eher postulierten denn wirklich existierenden) Norm.


 
Man sieht es an der Frage und den Antworten - ich denke, das stimmt. Ist hierfür "Versprecher" ein Beispiel? 

Im Übrigen sind gerade auch "echte" Versprecher sehr interessant, denn sie verraten viel über die Struktur und Wirkung von Sprache und Denken.

---

Zur Logik der Sprache: Viele "Logiker" denken, logisch widersprüchliche und bildhafte, aber auch redundante Sprache sei falsch. Ich denke, sie ist - richtig genutzt - ein mächtiges Werkzeug, um feine Nuancen auszudrücken.


----------



## Aurin

Mir fallen die Freudschen Versprecher ein, wo etwas aus unserem Inneren (Denken, Fühlen) ungewollt als gesprochenes Wort den Mund verlässt.
Wenn wir bedenken, dass die gesprochene Sprache ohnehin nur einen kleinen Bruchteil der Kommunikation ausmacht (wesentlich wichtiger: Körpersprache, Ton der Stimme), sollten wir uns vielleicht mal überlegen, ob es nicht dem eigentlichen Sinn der Sprache widerspricht, wenn wir uns dermaßen an "Kleinigkeiten" (wie vom Duden abgesegnet etc.) aufhalten.
Rechtschreibung und Grammatik sind nur Werkzeuge, um dem eigentlichen Ziel der Kommunikation näher zu kommen. Selbst im modernen Fremdsprachenunterricht haben sie im Gegensatz zu früher eine Nebenrolle erhalten. 
Es ist sehr schade, wenn unsere Kommunikation verloren geht, nur weil wir nicht mal "fünfe gerade lassen" können. 
Ich persönlich habe in der kurzen Zeit meiner Mitgliedschaft gemerkt, dass die pedantische Korrektheit mich nicht mehr "sprudeln" lässt.


----------



## Kajjo

Meines Erachtens hat Acrolect recht, daß man lateinische Superlativformen im Deutschen durchaus steigern kann. Es entspricht sowohl meinem Sprachgefühl als auch der _Intention_ der Aussagen. Man darf nicht vergessen, daß auch Sprachwitz und Rhetorik ihre Berechtigung haben!

_"Seine Ansichten werden aber auch immer extremer!"
"Ist das nicht optimal?" -- "Na ja, __noch optimaler würde ich es finden, wenn..."
_
Adjektive, die Absolutes ausdrücken, meinen dies meistens nur relativ zu einem bekannten Standard. Verschiebt sich dieser Standard, dann kann durchaus eine Steigerung auch logisch korrekt sein (lokale Maxima, Minima und Optima). 

_"Ich finde Michaels Ansichten wirklich extrem!" -- "Na ja, aber Sabines [Ansichten] sind doch noch extremer, oder?"

_Bezüglich "perfekt" muß man deutlich sagen, daß die lateinische Bedeutung "vollendet" im zeitgenössischen Deutschen zurückgedrängt ist. Heutzutage bedeutet _perfekt _im allgemeinen grob "sehr gut" -- solche Bedeutungswandlungen von der Ursprungssprache sind vollkommen normal und dürfen dann nicht zu grammatischen oder logischen Argumentationen herangezogen werden. Die wörtlichen Bedeutungen vieler lateinischer Fremdworte weichen von der deutschen Bedeutung mehr oder weniger stark ab.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> _"Seine Ansichten werden aber auch immer extremer!"_
> _"Ist das nicht optimal?" -- "Na ja, __noch optimaler würde ich es finden, wenn..."_


 
Wenn ich das höre, ist das ok, aber ich möchte solche Sätze nicht lesen und schon gar nicht schreiben müssen! Warum kann man es nicht anders ausdrücken?
_Ist das nicht optimal? --- Na ja, das ist es noch nicht. Optimal wäre, wenn ..._

Dein Satz ergibt inhaltlich wenig Sinn, da du damit die Bedeutung des Adjektivs "optimal" vernachlässigst und veränderst. Wenn ich es dich so fragen würde, wie würdest du antworten?

Ist das nicht das Beste von allen?

Etwa auch mit "Na ja, etwas noch Besseres wäre ..."? Du kannst die vorhergehende Frage verneinen, aber nicht mehr toppen.



> Adjektive, die Absolutes ausdrücken, meinen dies meistens nur relativ zu einem bekannten Standard. Verschiebt sich dieser Standard, dann kann durchaus eine Steigerung auch logisch korrekt sein (lokale Maxima, Minima und Optima).


 
_"Ich finde Michaels Ansichten wirklich extrem!" -- "Na ja, aber Sabines [Ansichten] sind doch noch extremer, oder?"_[/quote]

Gleiches wie oben: Du kannst "Na ja, als extrem würde ich eher Sabines Ansichten bezeichnen, oder?" sagen, aber nicht "extremer".



> Bezüglich "perfekt" muß man deutlich sagen, daß die lateinische Bedeutung "vollendet" im zeitgenössischen Deutschen zurückgedrängt ist. Heutzutage bedeutet _perfekt _im allgemeinen grob "sehr gut" -- solche Bedeutungswandlungen von der Ursprungssprache sind vollkommen normal und dürfen dann nicht zu grammatischen oder logischen Argumentationen herangezogen werden. Die wörtlichen Bedeutungen vieler lateinischer Fremdworte weichen von der deutschen Bedeutung mehr oder weniger stark ab.


 
"Perfekt" bedeutet für mich überhaupt nicht "sehr gut". Wenn ich in der Schule eine Eins bekomme, ist das "sehr gut". "Perfekt" ist es erst, wenn ich die volle Punktzahl erreicht habe. Eine Eins kann es aber auch noch bei einem Fehler geben.

Zur Betonung mögen "keinste" und "einzigste" anwendbar sein, grammatikalisch gesehen sind sie aber keine Superlative (denn der Komparativ fehlt!) und auch keine Hyperlative (denn sie besitzen keinen superlativische Postiv), ergo völliger Quatsch, oder?


----------



## Aurin

Mein Vater konnte sich immer sehr über "ein Eldorado" aufregen, denn "el dorado" bedeutet der/die/das Goldene und insofern ist ein "der Goldene" Quatsch.


----------



## Whodunit

Aurin said:


> Mein Vater konnte sich immer sehr über "ein Eldorado" aufregen, denn "el dorado" bedeutet der/die/das Goldene und insofern ist ein "der Goldene" Quatsch.


 
Das jedoch würde ich nicht als Versprecher ansehen, da das auf die Unkenntnis der Fremdsprache zurückzuführen ist. "Der Alkohol" ist wie "die Alchemisten" genauso Quatsch, aber das können 99% der Deustchen nicht wissen, denn man kann ja nicht verlangen, sie müssten, um korrektes Deutsch sprechen zu können, die arabische Grammatik beherrschen.


----------



## Aurin

Whodunit said:


> Das jedoch würde ich nicht als Versprecher ansehen, da das auf die Unkenntnis der Fremdsprache zurückzuführen ist. "Der Alkohol" ist wie "die Alchemisten" genauso Quatsch, aber das können 99% der Deustchen nicht wissen, denn man kann ja nicht verlangen, sie müssten, um korrektes Deutsch sprechen zu können, die arabische Grammatik beherrschen.


 
Schade, dass mein Vater nicht mehr lebt, denn über das Beispiel mit dem Alkohol bin ich nie gestolpert. Ähnlich hat er sich immer aufgeregt, wenn man von Zwillingen im Plural spricht, aber nur 2 Personen meint, da ja das Wort Zwilling schon doppelt bedeutet, ähnlich wie Paar. Aber ich denke, mittlerweile ist das so in den deutschen Sprachgebrauch eingedrungen, dass dies niemandem mehr auffällt.


----------



## Reigh

Es klänge aber auch extrem seltsam, den folgenden Satz zu hören: "Dieser Ort ist Eldorado der Karnevalisten." 
Wir sprechen nun einmal nicht Arabisch, Latein, Japanisch oder sonst etwas, sondern Deutsch und meiner Meinung nach haben sich aus anderen Sprachen entlehnte Wörter unserer Sprache anzupassen (wie wir ja auch sagen "den Computer*n*" [obwohl es hier ja wieder um Grammatik geht]). Nur weil eine gebildete Elite in diesem Land die Zeit und Energie hat, sich mit Sprachwissenschaft zu befassen und/oder zahlreiche Fremdsprachen zu lernen - ich zähle mich ja selbst hierzu - heißt das nicht automatisch, dass man dem Gros der Bevölkerung vorwerfen kann, ein ursprünglich nicht deutsches Wort unsachgemäß bezüglich seines Ursprungs zu benutzen. Im Endeffekt werden ohnehin praktisch alle Wörter im Laufe der Zeit entfremdet; auch Latein und Altgriechisch haben sich aus anderen Sprachen entwickelt. Nur weil wir ein Wort aus einem bestimmten Zustand einer Sprache entnommen haben, in der sie hohes Ansehen genoss, heißt das ja nicht, dass der Gebrauch dieses Wortes auch in der Ursprungssprache überhaupt dem "echten" Ursprung gemäß richtig benutzt wurde - dies lässt sich ohnehin niemals herausfinden und ist auch irrelevant, was den heutigen Gebrauch angeht. Wie gesagt, die Masse bestimmt die Umgangssprache und niemand kann alles wissen. Meiner Meinung nach spricht auch nichts gegen eine Neudeutung des Begriffes "perfekt", solange sich die bisherige Bedeutung des Wortes weiterhin ausdrücken lässt (wie es zum Beispiel im Wort "vollkommen" der Fall ist).


----------



## Aurin

Reigh said:


> Es klänge aber auch extrem seltsam, den folgenden Satz zu hören: "Dieser Ort ist Eldorado der Karnevalisten."
> Wir sprechen nun einmal nicht Arabisch, Latein, Japanisch oder sonst etwas, sondern Deutsch und meiner Meinung nach haben sich aus anderen Sprachen entlehnte Wörter unserer Sprache anzupassen (wie wir ja auch sagen "den Computer*n*" [obwohl es hier ja wieder um Grammatik geht]). Nur weil eine gebildete Elite in diesem Land die Zeit und Energie hat, sich mit Sprachwissenschaft zu befassen und/oder zahlreiche Fremdsprachen zu lernen - ich zähle mich ja selbst hierzu - heißt das nicht automatisch, dass man dem Gros der Bevölkerung vorwerfen kann, ein ursprünglich nicht deutsches Wort unsachgemäß bezüglich seines Ursprungs zu benutzen. Im Endeffekt werden ohnehin praktisch alle Wörter im Laufe der Zeit entfremdet; auch Latein und Altgriechisch haben sich aus anderen Sprachen entwickelt. Nur weil wir ein Wort aus einem bestimmten Zustand einer Sprache entnommen haben, in der sie hohes Ansehen genoss, heißt das ja nicht, dass der Gebrauch dieses Wortes auch in der Ursprungssprache überhaupt dem "echten" Ursprung gemäß richtig benutzt wurde - dies lässt sich ohnehin niemals herausfinden und ist auch irrelevant, was den heutigen Gebrauch angeht. Wie gesagt, die Masse bestimmt die Umgangssprache und niemand kann alles wissen. Meiner Meinung nach spricht auch nichts gegen eine Neudeutung des Begriffes "perfekt", solange sich die bisherige Bedeutung des Wortes weiterhin ausdrücken lässt (wie es zum Beispiel im Wort "vollkommen" der Fall ist).


 
Einverstanden mit allem, was du sagst. Es klingt nur ein bisschen komisch, wenn du die Sprache beherrschst. Es wäre ja auch möglich "ein Dorado" zu sagen, aber das hat sich nun so eingebürgert und wie ich schon oben erwähnte, ist der Sinn der Sprache zu kommunizieren und wahrscheinlich würde "ein Dorado" weniger verstanden werden als "ein Eldorado".


----------



## Hutschi

Whodunit said:


> Zur Betonung mögen "keinste" und "einzigste" anwendbar sein, grammatikalisch gesehen sind sie aber keine Superlative (denn der Komparativ fehlt!) und auch keine Hyperlative (denn sie besitzen keinen superlativische Postiv), ergo völliger Quatsch, oder?


 
Egal was es ist, berechtigt ist es durchaus (obwohl ich das Wort in keinster Weise mag.)

Wir müssen vergleichen: In keiner Weise heißt: es gibt nichts, das die Bedingung erfüllt. Aber es könnte daran Zweifel geben. Diese möchte ich von vornherein unterbinden, wenn ich sage: in keinster Weise. Mein Vater verwendet es regelmäßig. Vielleicht ist es regional unterschiedlich häufig.

Wenn es keine grammatische Kategorie gibt, die die Form beschreibt, dann müssen wir die Grammatik anpassen.


----------



## Henryk

In keinster Weise?


----------



## beclija

Whodunit said:


> Wo befinden wir uns? Wir diskutieren hier die Logik unserer Sprache.


Nein, wir diskutieren die akzeptierte, und nicht akzeptierte Verwendung.



Whodunit said:


> "Extrem" kommt vom lateinischen "extremus" (äußerste) das der Superlativ von "exter(us)" (auswärtig) ist. Der Komparativ wäre "exterior" (äußere).


Im Arabischen wird zwischen "masdžid" und "džaami9" unterschieden; das Deutsche kennt nur "Moschee", eine Verballhornung des ersten Wortes. "džaami9" ist Maskulinum, auf Bosnisch ist "džamija" Femininum. Verwenden Bosnier und Deutsche diese Wörter nun "falsch" oder sind eben das deutsche Wort "Moschee" und das bosnische "džamija" nicht ident mit ihren arabischen Vorlagen? Nachdem wir uns hier im Deutschforum und nicht im Lateinforum befinden und der Faden "Deutsche Versprecher" und nicht "Lateinische Versprecher" heißt, gehe ich davon aus, dass wir die das deutsche Wort "extrem" und nicht das lateinische "extremus" diskutieren - das eben offenbar heute (abgesehen von der mathematischen Verwendung, aber math. Termini weichen meistens von der alltagssprachlichen Verwendung des Wortes ab) eher "sehr weit draußen" als "am äußersten Ende" bedeutet. Wie Kajjo schon gesagt hat ist es bei der Übernahme von Vokabeln aus einer anderen Sprache häufig, wenn nicht sogar eher die Regel als eine Ausnahme, dass Bedeutung und Konnotation (leicht) unterschiedlich von der Vorlage sind. Um Dich zu zitieren: 


Whodunit said:


> Du kannst nicht einfach wahllos durch die Sprachen springen[.]



[EDIT]Die übertriebene Anlehnung an die lateinische Grammatik hat im Deutschen und Englischen zu einigen sehr skurrilen Auswüchsen geführt, die Großteils mit der "Logik" und den Regeln der betreffenden Sprache kaum mehr was zu tun haben. Zum Beispiel vertreten präskriptive Grammatiken des Englischen teilweise bis heute die Ansicht, dass man Subjekt und Prädikat nicht durch ein Adverb trennen dürfe, weil diese ja auf Latein auch durch *ein *Wort ausgedrückt seien. Demnach sei "I really love you" falsch, weil es ja auf Latein auch nicht "am- realiter -o..." heiße. Come on! [/EDIT]



Whodunit said:


> Genauso verhält es sich mit "perfekt": perficere heißt "vollenden", "perfectum" dementsprechend "vollendet" [oder "abgeschlossen" - edit beclija].


Wieder: reden wir von Deutsch oder Latein? Oder sagst Du etwa nach einer besonders langweiligen Schulstunde "endlich ist das perfekt"?



Whodunit said:


> Würdest du "ja" und "denn" zur deutschen Formsprache in Staatsdokumenten zählen?


Nachdem was du ein paar Zeilen vorher geschrieben hast gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass Du juristischen Jargon zum allgemeinen Standard auch für andere Textsorten erheben willst (was ja auch widersinnig wäre, wie denn sollte man einen Dialog in einer Sprachform führen, die per definitionem monologisch ist?). Dann aber verstehe ich nicht, was diese Bemerkung soll.
Ach ja: "ja" (als Füller/Verstärker) habe ich in zehn Minuten suche bei Gotthold Ephraim Lessing, Karl Kraus, Friedrich Nietzsche und Franz Kafka gefunden, bei den letzten beiden auch "denn". Schrieben die alle schlechtes Deutsch? 

Im Übrigen glaube ich, dass das Morphem -st- im Deutschen durchaus auch in verstärkender und nicht nur obligatorisch superlativischer Bedeutung auftritt. Oder ist es Deiner Meinung nach falsch zu sagen: "Der Begriff X klingt ja nach reinstem Werbetexterdeutsch; nur Y ist noch schlimmer." (Wie kann etwas das reinste sein, wenn ein anderes noch schlimmer ist?") oder: "Ich bin Dir zu größtem Dank verpflichtet!" ohne dass der Angesprochene mein Lebensretter sein muss? Der Grund, warum "tot", "schwanger" oder "verheiratet" nicht (oder nur unter sehr spezifischen pragmatischen Bedingungen) gesteigert werden können, ist *nicht*, dass sie bereits ein Extrem darstellen (1 auf einer kontinuierlichen Skala von 0 bis 1, wie bei den meisten Adjektiva), sondern dass es sich um entweder-oder-Eigenschaften handelt (1 bei einer binären Unterscheidung zwischen 0 und 1 ohne dazwischenliegende Werte).

Acrolect hat auch einige ausgezeichnete Punkte gebracht.


----------



## beclija

Hutschi said:


> Im Übrigen sind gerade auch "echte" Versprecher sehr interessant, denn sie verraten viel über die Struktur und Wirkung von Sprache und Denken.


Absolut! 


Hutschi said:


> Zur Logik der Sprache: Viele "Logiker" denken, logisch widersprüchliche und bildhafte, aber auch redundante Sprache sei falsch. Ich denke, sie ist - richtig genutzt - ein mächtiges Werkzeug, um feine Nuancen auszudrücken.


Natürliche Sprache ist eben vor allen Dingen "Werkzeug" der Kommunikation und nicht der Logik. Für letzteres gibt es formale Sprachen, aber es wäre doch eine triste Welt, in der wir mit C+ kommunizieren müssten!


----------



## beclija

Whodunit said:


> Das jedoch würde ich nicht als Versprecher ansehen, da das auf die Unkenntnis der Fremdsprache zurückzuführen ist. "Der Alkohol" ist wie "die Alchemisten" genauso Quatsch, aber das können 99% der Deustchen nicht wissen, denn man kann ja nicht verlangen, sie müssten, um korrektes Deutsch sprechen zu können, die arabische Grammatik beherrschen.


Aber bei Latein kann man das? Wie inkonsequent!


----------



## Whodunit

Acrolect said:


> Die Sprachdaten, die ich verfügbar habe, zeigen für mich eindeutig, dass _extrem _und _perfekt_ von Deutsch-Sprechenden als neue Basisformen behandelt werden und somit problemlos gesteigert werden können (Deutsch ist hier keine Ausnahme, weil das zumindest im Englischen genauso üblich ist).


 
Das kannst du gerne machen, aber wenn dir die Etymologie so egal ist, warum benutzt du dann immer noch "Kosmos" und nicht "Kosmus"? Wieso ist der Plural von "Atlas" jahrzehntelang "Atlanten" und nicht "Atlasse" gewesen (von heute abgesehen)? Hast du jemals "Fotografie" geschrieben? Wenn nicht, sondern vielleicht Photographie, dann folgst du der Etymologie. Schreibst du sogar Fotographie, dann ist deine Rechtschreibung theoretisch weder modern noch etymologisch korrekt. Warum gibt es in der Mathematik keine Grafen sondern nur Graphen? Schreiben wir die Kreiszahl als Pi oder Pieh?



> Aber für mich ist Sprache die Abstraktion dessen, was die Sprechenden in ihren Köpfen haben und was sie prinzipiell ihren Äußerungen zu Grunde legen.


 
Ach echt? Dann musst du aber nahezu dialektfreies Deutsch sprechen; so schreibst du zumindest.



> Ich kann spielen, wie ich mag. Ob du oder eine große Gruppe von RezipientInnen das dann gut und gelungen finden, ist eine andere Sache.


 
Seit wann geht es in der Bevölkerung nicht darum, von seiner Gesellschaft akzeptiert zu werden? Wer gegen die Regeln spielt, wird bald nicht mehr erwünscht sein. Erst wenn eine große Gruppe meint, man müsste alles superlativieren (ein Kunstwort, das ich eigentlich nicht im Schriftlichen verwende, aber hier genau, um den Sachverhalt zu betonen), dann wird es vielleicht auch von ihren Gegnern akzeptiert. An die neue Rechtschreibung mussten wir uns alle gewöhnen - wer dagegen ankämpft, wird bald zum Einzelkämpfer.



> _Wir färben uns gegenseitig rot_ wirst du auch in der deutschen (österreichischen...) Alltagssprache kaum hören, aber nicht weil es eine unsagbare Konstruktion ist, sondern weil der Sachverhalt sich selten zur sprachlichen Repräsentation anbietet (aber wahrscheinlich ist mir hier eine Feinheit der arabischen Grammatik entgangen und du meinst ganz etwas Anderes).


 
Auch wenn das hier nicht hingehört: Im Arabischen gibt es Stämme für Verben, die etwas bestimmtes aussagen. Der Sechste gibt an, dass man etwas miteinander/gegenseitig macht. Das Verb "röten" gibt es aber nicht im sechsten Stamm, ist aber theoretisch möglich.

Ein Beispiel im Deutschen mit dem Suffix "-bar": Das Wort "kaputtbar" (und unkaputtbar) ist eine grammatikalisch falsche Bildung, denn soweit ich weiß können nur Verben an ihrer Stammform mit "-bar" erweitert werden: unzerstörbar, essbar, ...



> Wer beurteilt diese Redundanz? Ich nehme an, dass sich Sprachregeln nicht um Etymologien kümmern und deshalb ist es eine legitime Kollokation, besonders auch weil Intensivierungselemente meist desemantisiert werden. Das zeigt sich in lustigen Kombinationen: in der österr. Umgangssprache können _schön_ und _voll_ als Intensifiers auftreten. Kombinationen wie _schön hässlich_ und _voll leer_ sind deshalb möglich (der komische Effekt rührt daher, dass die Kombination die Intensifier wieder resemantisiert).


 
Ist "voll leer" etwa deine Standardsprache? Den Ausdruck und den Wortwitz gibt es auch im Deutschen. Ich halte aber die Intensivierungspartikel "voll" und "schön" für umgangssprachlich. Wie es sich mit dem englischen "pretty" verhält, weiß ich nicht.



> _More perfect_ findet Google über 200.000 Mal auf britischen und amerikanischen Universitätsseiten, _most perfect_ mehr als 150.000 Mal, _more extreme_ mehr als 400.000 Mal, _most extreme_ mehr als 500.000 Mal.
> Nicht, dass dort keine Werbung betrieben würde, aber trotzdem... so einfach lässt sich die Sache nicht abtun.


 
Dazu möchte ich gern die Meinung eines englischen Muttersprachlers hören.



> Schönheit und Verwendbarkeit in einem bestimmten Genre oder einem bestimmten Register sind nun aber neue Kriterien.
> Mir ist nicht klar, warum betonende und verdeutlichende Konstruktionen nicht zur schönen Sprachform gehören (wahrscheinlich weil mir Letztere nicht bekannt ist - und wenn sie mir bekannt wäre, wäre sie mir suspekt).


 
Verschönerung der Sprache durch Wortverstärkungen wie Hendiadyoin, Paraphrasierungen und Asyndeta gehören nicht in die Standardsprache. Das ist meine Ansicht.



> Da war die Klammer missverständlich: ich meinte, dass verheiratetere Paar zeigt stereotyperes Paarverhalten.


 
Egal, "verheirateter" gibt es grundsätzlich nicht.



beclija said:


> Im Arabischen wird zwischen "masdžid" und "džaami9" unterschieden; das Deutsche kennt nur "Moschee", eine Verballhornung des ersten Wortes. "džaami9" ist Maskulinum, auf Bosnisch ist "džamija" Femininum. Verwenden Bosnier und Deutsche diese Wörter nun "falsch" oder sind eben das deutsche Wort "Moschee" und das bosnische "džamija" nicht ident mit ihren arabischen Vorlagen?


 
Wenn du möchtest, kannst du für die zweite Bedeutung auch gern "Freitagsmoschee" verwenden. Dann liegst du richtig. Aber das hat nichts mit diesem Thread zu tun, oder?



> Nachdem wir uns hier im Deutschforum und nicht im Lateinforum befinden und der Faden "Deutsche Versprecher" und nicht "Lateinische Versprecher" heißt, gehe ich davon aus, dass wir die das deutsche Wort "extrem" und nicht das lateinische "extremus" diskutieren - das eben offenbar heute (abgesehen von der mathematischen Verwendung, aber math. Termini weichen meistens von der alltagssprachlichen Verwendung des Wortes ab) eher "sehr weit draußen" als "am äußersten Ende" bedeutet. Wie Kajjo schon gesagt hat ist es bei der Übernahme von Vokabeln aus einer anderen Sprache häufig, wenn nicht sogar eher die Regel als eine Ausnahme, dass Bedeutung und Konnotation (leicht) unterschiedlich von der Vorlage sind.


 
So verwende ich "extrem" nicht und das ist alles, was ich dazu sagen kann. Wer es anders verwendet, soll glücklich damit werden. Meine Argumente brauche ich nicht zu erweitern; sie sind stichhaltig genug, um meine Ansicht - mit der ich auf jeden auf der sicheren Seite zu besserem Deutsch bin - zu vertreten. Ein Wort aus einer anderen Sprache einfach umzufunktionieren, gefällt mir persönlich nicht und gehört nicht in die Standardsprache - umgangssprachlich mag das wunderbar klingen.



> [EDIT]Die übertriebene Anlehnung an die lateinische Grammatik hat im Deutschen und Englischen zu einigen sehr skurrilen Auswüchsen geführt, die Großteils mit der "Logik" und den Regeln der betreffenden Sprache kaum mehr was zu tun haben. Zum Beispiel vertreten präskriptive Grammatiken des Englischen teilweise bis heute die Ansicht, dass man Subjekt und Prädikat nicht durch ein Adverb trennen dürfe, weil diese ja auf Latein auch durch *ein *Wort ausgedrückt seien. Demnach sei "I really love you" falsch, weil es ja auf Latein auch nicht "am- realiter -o..." heiße. Come on! [/EDIT]


 
Das ist insofern Unfug, weil die englische Grammatik nicht auf der des Lateinischen basiert. Sie haben völlig unterschiedliche Syntaxen, sodass man selbstverständlich im Englischen ein Adverb einschieben kann. Übrigens hätte man im Lateinischen auch sagen können: "Ego, vere, te amo." Dass du "you" und "love" an einer anderen Stelle hast als "te" und "amo", wird wohl nicht angefochten? Warum dann also das Adverb? 



> Wieder: reden wir von Deutsch oder Latein? Oder sagst Du etwa nach einer besonders langweiligen Schulstunde "endlich ist das perfekt"?


 
Nein, das geht nicht, denn wir haben nicht alle Bedeutungen des lateinischen "perfectus" übernommen! Das ist doch wohl klar, oder?



> Schrieben die alle schlechtes Deutsch?


 
Auch Goethe hat den Hyperlativ verwendet. Warum aber? Um etwas zu betonen und eine besondere Aura in dem Gedicht herzustellen. Genauso sieht es bei den Schriften der Philosophen und großen Dichter aus: "ja" in einem Satz "Ich habe ja schon immer gesagt" dient einzig und allein als Betonunsgmittel und nicht als schöner Stil. In meiner Prüfung in der Schüler hätte ich den Satz als Ausdrucksfehler angestrichen bekommen.



> Im Übrigen glaube ich, dass das Morphem -st- im Deutschen durchaus auch in verstärkender und nicht nur obligatorisch superlativischer Bedeutung auftritt. Oder ist es Deiner Meinung nach falsch zu sagen: "Der Begriff X klingt ja nach reinstem Werbetexterdeutsch; nur Y ist noch schlimmer." (Wie kann etwas das reinste sein, wenn ein anderes noch schlimmer ist?") oder: "Ich bin Dir zu größtem Dank verpflichtet!" ohne dass der Angesprochene mein Lebensretter sein muss?


 
Darüber werde ich mich später informieren; das hat sicherlich einen etymologischen Hintergrund. Ich bin jetzt aber in Eile.



> Der Grund, warum "tot", "schwanger" oder "verheiratet" nicht (oder nur unter sehr spezifischen pragmatischen Bedingungen) gesteigert werden können, ist *nicht*, dass sie bereits ein Extrem darstellen (1 auf einer kontinuierlichen Skala von 0 bis 1, wie bei den meisten Adjektiva), sondern dass es sich um entweder-oder-Eigenschaften handelt (1 bei einer binären Unterscheidung zwischen 0 und 1 ohne dazwischenliegende Werte).


 
Eine interessante Ansicht, aber damit widersprichst du Acrolect.


----------



## beclija

MrMagoo said:


> _schneien_ (schnie(g) - geschnie(g)en),
> _hinken_ (hank - gehunken),
> _mahlen_ (muhl - gemahlen),
> _falten_ (fielt - gefalten),


schnei(b)m - - g'schnie(b)m ist in bairischen Mundarten bis heute gebräuchlich. Wo das /b/ herkommt ist mir allerdings schleierhaft.
Ebenso sage ich im Dialekt "g'foiddn" und "g'moin(a)". "gehunken" kommt mir irgendwie auch bekannt vor, würde ich aber nie verwenden.
Die Präteritumsformen kommen mir dagegen sehr außerirdisch vor, wahrscheinlich weil sie im Dialekt nicht existieren und die entsprechenden Verben im Hochdeutschen schon lange schwach dekliniert werden.
Ein weiteres Verb, das in bairischen Dialekten oft stark dekliniert wird, ist "schimpfen -- geschumpfen (g'schumpfm, gschumpfa)". Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das früher einmal generell ein starkes Verb war oder diese Form regional in Analogie zu "trinken" u.ä. entstanden ist.


----------



## beclija

> Ach echt? Dann musst du aber nahezu dialektfreies Deutsch sprechen; so schreibst du zumindest.


Schon mal was von Diglossie gehört? Nur weil ich (und ich rede von mir, ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Deutsch Acrolect im Alltag spricht) mündlich fast nur Dialekt verwende heißt das doch nicht, dass ich nur Dialekt im Kopf habe und jeden Satz, bevor ich ihn niederschreibe, mühsam mithilfe eines Wörterbuchs ins Hochdeutsche übertragen müsse!? "Äußerung" beinhaltet übrigens schriftliche Äußerungen, und "Sprecher" (einer Sprache) sind auch dann noch Sprecher, wenn sie schreiben, und sogar, wenn sie in einer Sprache schreiben, die überwiegend nur schriftlich verwenden.


> Auch wenn das hier nicht hingehört: Im Arabischen gibt es Stämme für Verben, die etwas bestimmtes aussagen. Der Sechste gibt an, dass man etwas miteinander/gegenseitig macht. Das Verb "röten" gibt es aber nicht im sechsten Stamm, ist aber theoretisch möglich.
> 
> Ein Beispiel im Deutschen mit dem Suffix "-bar": Das Wort "kaputtbar" (und unkaputtbar) ist eine grammatikalisch falsche Bildung, denn soweit ich weiß können nur Verben an ihrer Stammform mit "-bar" erweitert werden: unzerstörbar, essbar, ...


Das ist aber doch ein gewaltiger Unterschied, möchte ich meinen. Im Falle von "(un)kaputtbar" haben wir einen _formalen _Grund für die Ungrammatikalität - "-bar" kann eben nur an Verben angehängt werden, von der Bedeutung her ist jedoch völlig klar, was damit gemeint wäre. Bei deinem arabischen Beispiel und den Adjektiven wie "extrem" ist es genau umgekehrt eine _semantische _Restriktion: Formal spricht nichts dagegen, das Einzige was eine Bildung verhindern könnte wäre, wenn das so entstandene Wort keine Referenz hat, da es etwas Unmögliches beschreibt. Unabhängig davon, wie wir die deutsche Bedeutung analysieren, ist "extrem" auf Deutsch ein Simplex und eben nicht zusammengesetzt, und schon gar nicht enthält es einen _formalen _Superlativ. 



> Ein Wort aus einer anderen Sprache einfach umzufunktionieren, gefällt mir persönlich nicht und gehört nicht in die Standardsprache


Schlag ein x-beliebiges Fremdwörterbuch auf und sieh nach, wieviele der Wörter in der Herkunftssprache exakt die gleiche Bedeutung haben. 


> Wenn du möchtest, kannst du für die zweite Bedeutung auch gern "Freitagsmoschee" verwenden. Dann liegst du richtig. Aber das hat nichts mit diesem Thread zu tun, oder?


Doch, hat es meines Erachtens. Du argumentierst anhand der Bedeutung im Lateinischen, anstatt anhand der Verwendung im Deutschen, was fürs Deutsche richtig oder falsch sei. Und, nein, es wird auch so nicht "korrekter": "Moschee" ist ein Überbegriff, der "Freitagsmoschee" beinhaltet. Bei "masdžid" und "džaami9" verhält sich das mW nicht so.


> So verwende ich "extrem" nicht und das ist alles, was ich dazu sagen kann.


Das kann ich Dir nicht nehmen. Aber Sprache und hier vor allem die Lexik ist konventioneller Natur. Wenn Du also beweisen willst, dass das die einzig richtige Verwendung ist, musst Du zeigen, dass es die mit Abstand meistverwendete ist (wobei man durchaus qualifizieren kann und sich je nach Zweck auf bestimmte Textsorten konzentrieren, aber die Verwendung in einem mathematischen Sinne lass bitte außen vor). Latein hin oder her.





> Das ist insofern Unfug, weil die englische Grammatik nicht auf der des Lateinischen basiert. Sie haben völlig unterschiedliche Syntaxen, sodass man selbstverständlich im Englischen ein Adverb einschieben kann. Übrigens hätte man im Lateinischen auch sagen können: "Ego, vere, te amo." Dass du "you" und "love" an einer anderen Stelle hast als "te" und "amo", wird wohl nicht angefochten? Warum dann also das Adverb?


Sag ich ja, dass das Unfug ist. Aber mE nur ein besonders krasses Beispiel für den allgemeineren Unfug, anhand von Latein Erkenntnisse über das Englische (oder eben Deutsche) gewinnen zu wollen.





> Nein, das geht nicht, denn wir haben nicht alle Bedeutungen des lateinischen "perfectus" übernommen! Das ist doch wohl klar, oder?


Mir ist das klar. Aber ich argumentiere auch nicht anhand von Latein, was auf Deutsch richtig oder falsch sei.


> "ja" in einem Satz "Ich habe ja schon immer gesagt" dient einzig und allein als Betonunsgmittel und nicht als schöner Stil. In meiner Prüfung in der Schüler hätte ich den Satz als Ausdrucksfehler angestrichen bekommen.


Auch Betonung kann "schöner Stil" sein. Was "schön" ("angemessen" würde mir hier besser gefallen") hängt in erster Linie von der Textsorte ab. Nur weil etwas in einem juristischen Jargon unpassend ist, heißt dass doch nicht, dass es im Dialog oder zu rhetorischen Zwecken nicht auch in einer gehobenen Sprachschicht verwendet werden kann! Insofern hat Dein Lehrer recht, wenn er "ja schon" (oder auch "eben doch") in einem Gebrauchstext oder einer sachlichen Beschreibung anstreicht; wenn er das aber auch macht wenn die Aufgabe darin besteht, einen Dialog oder eine politische Rede zu formulieren, gehört er gefeuert.


> das hat sicherlich einen etymologischen Hintergrund. Ich bin jetzt aber in Eile.


 Meine Frage war eigentlich nicht, welchen etymologischen Hintergrund das hat, sondern ob Du die Beispielssätze akzeptabel findest, bzw. wenn ja wieso.


> Eine interessante Ansicht, aber damit widersprichst du Acrolect.


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass wir grundsätzlich einer Meinung sein müssen, oder etwa doch? Ich habe das geschrieben, da Du davon auszgehen scheinst, dass die Unmöglichkeit von "toter" ein relevantes Argument für die Unmöglichkeit von "extremer ist. Das ist aber meines Erachtens ein non sequitur, da es völlig verschiedene Restriktionen geht - selbst wenn wir Dir zustimmen und beide für unmöglich erklären. Wie Kajjo geschrieben hat: 1 auf einer kontinuierlichen Skala ist immer nur eins innerhalb eines kontextuellen Rahmens und kann bei Verschiebung des Rahmens zu, sagen wir, 0,8 werden. 1 bei einer binären Unterscheidung bleibt immer eins - die einzige auch nur theoretisch vorhandene Möglichkeit ist, dass es bei einer Umkehrung zu 0 wird, nie jedoch zu 0,8.


----------



## gaer

dec-sev said:


> Was haltet ihr von der Wortordnung des Nebensatzes? Soll es denn nicht _*da* die Funkverbindung besser* ist*_ sein?


Ich habe auf Kanal 64 umgeschalten. *Da* *ist* die Funkverbindung besser. 

Two short, complete sentences are often joined by a comma in German, which is wrong in English but acceptable in German. Word order tells you if "da" = "dort" or "weil". 

Gaer


----------



## Bahiano

Grüß Gottle,
wir Schwaben neigen ja dazu, ähnlich den Brasilianern, alles zu verniedlichen (Häusle, heilig's Blechle, Säggele, etc.).
Was aber außer der schon genannten der-wo-Konstruktion immer wieder Erstaunen (wenn nicht gar Entsetzen!) hervorruft, ist der Gebrauch des Komparativs mit "wie" --> "Der isch schneller wie i".

Zu den bereits erwähnten "falschen" Partizipien, fallen mir noch ein paar ein:
Ich bin geloffen (gelaufen)
Die Sonne hat geschienen (gescheint)
Es hat geschnien (geschneit)

Ebenso sagen viele Ur-Schwaben "der Schoklad" und "der Butter"


----------



## beclija

"der Schoklad" sage ich auch, "die Schoklad" klänge ebenso falsch wie "der Schok*o*lad*e*"; als Nicht-Schwabe. Es kann aber durchaus passieren, dass ich in einem Dialektsatz "die Schok*o*lad(e)" verwende, umgekehrt würde mir auf Hochdeutsch nie "der Schoklad" ausrutschen.


----------



## Acrolect

Whodunit said:


> Das kannst du gerne machen, aber wenn dir die Etymologie so egal ist, warum benutzt du dann immer noch "Kosmos" und nicht "Kosmus"? Wieso ist der Plural von "Atlas" jahrzehntelang "Atlanten" und nicht "Atlasse" gewesen (von heute abgesehen)?


Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass mir Etymologie egal ist (auch wenn ich mich nicht zu den Diachronie-Freaks zähle) (ich habe zugegebenermaßen übertrieben in der Behauptung, dass sich sprachliche Regeln nie um Etymologien kümmern - das stimmt nämlich so natürlich nicht). Ich habe nur gesagt, dass man vieles, was in der Sprache passiert, nicht etymologisch erklären kann und soll. Also wenn man mit dem ursprünglich superlativischen Charakter von _perfekt_ und _extrem_ die heutigen Verwendungsweisen der Wörter im Deutschen erklären will und damit notwendig zu dem Schluss kommt, dass praktisch alle Dt.-Sprechenden hier Fehler machen, geht das für mich am Sinn der Sache vorbei.



> Ach echt? Dann musst du aber nahezu dialektfreies Deutsch sprechen; so schreibst du zumindest.


Ich verstehe den Punkt nicht *shrug* _Sprechende_ und _Äußerung_ sind Termini, die nicht notwendigerweise auf mündliche Sprache beschränkt sind, wie beclija schon bemerkt hat.
Und was hat mein Deutsch mit der ganzen Sache zu tun? Ich habe nur gemeint, dass ich an der Sprachkompetenz von tatsächlichen SprachbenutzerInnen interessiert bin und dass ich mich auf Sprachdaten verlasse, um jener auf die Schliche zu kommen, und dass ich meine Ansichten nicht als für alle gültig postuliere. So it goes.



> Seit wann geht es in der Bevölkerung nicht darum, von seiner Gesellschaft akzeptiert zu werden? Wer gegen die Regeln spielt, wird bald nicht mehr erwünscht sein.


Das klingt bedrohlich, besonders eingedenk der Tatsache, dass wir über die impliziten und vagen, wenn überhaupt existierenden, Regeln für erfolgreiche Wortspiele gesprochen haben. Schließt mich die Gesellschaft aus, weil ich mit Komparativen und Superlativen von nicht-gradierbaren Adjektiven spiele und manche das dumm finden?



> Verschönerung der Sprache durch Wortverstärkungen wie Hendiadyoin, Paraphrasierungen und Asyndeta gehören nicht in die Standardsprache. Das ist meine Ansicht.


Für mich sind das Textphänomene (bzw. rhetorische Phänomene), die von einer Standardsprache gar nicht geregelt sind. Der Standard einer Sprache schließt doch die Möglichkeit von rhetorischen Figuren nicht aus. Hendiadyoin, Polysyndeton, Reim, etc. mögen für gewisse Genres, Register, Stile nicht angemessen sein, aber würdest du sagen, dass es sich dann nicht um den Standard handelt?


> Sie sind nicht Teil der schönen Sprachform, sondern der verdeutlichenden und betonenden.


Sind sie jetzt Teil der schönen oder der nicht schönen Sprachform?



> Egal, "verheirateter" gibt es grundsätzlich nicht.


Du meinst, es ist nicht Teil der etablierten grammatischen Formen der Standardsprache. Existieren tut es aber natürlich schon, als Zeichen von kreativem Umgang mit den Normen eher denn als sprachliche Fehlleistung. Das werde ich natürlich nicht immer verwenden, weil sich dann der spezielle Reiz verliert (deshalb beclijas Hinweis zu den besonderen pragmatischen Umständen). Aber im Grunde handelt es sich dabei sogar um ein Regel-geleitetes Wortspiel: eine nicht-gradierbare Eigenschaft wird in Folge der Steigerungsformen als gradierbar uminterpretiert (_schwangerer_ z.B. als shon in einem späteren Monat der Schwangerschaft oder als die Schwangerschaft stärker zelibrierend) oder, um das gar nicht so selten verwendete Beispiel _gestorben werden _zu bringen, ein unintentionales Ereignis wird als intendierte Handlung verstanden.



> So verwende ich "extrem" nicht und das ist alles, was ich dazu sagen kann. Wer es anders verwendet, soll glücklich damit werden. Meine Argumente brauche ich nicht zu erweitern; sie sind stichhaltig genug, um meine Ansicht - mit der ich auf jeden auf der sicheren Seite zu besserem Deutsch bin - zu vertreten.


Sie sind stichhaltig genug, um zu erklären, warum du _extrem_ oder _perfekt_ nicht steigerst, was natürlich eine legitime Haltung ist. Warum das dann besseres Deutsch ist, ist mir nicht einsichtig. Es gibt sicher Beispiele, wo man sich streiten könnte, ob das nun eine rhetorische Umwidmung von standardsprachlichen Regeln ist oder ohnehin eine Standardform (_röter_ finde ich auch akzeptabel in Sätzen wie _da wurde er noch röter_), aber in anderen Fällen zeigt die Diskussion hier doch, dass du eher eine Minderheitenansicht vertrittst.

Im Übrigen bewundere ich deine Sprach- und Sprachenkenntnisse und zweifle nicht an deinem Argumentationsniveau, sodass ich herablassende Formulierungen wie _Ach echt?_ für verzichtbar halte.


----------



## Whodunit

Bahiano said:


> Was aber außer der schon genannten der-wo-Konstruktion immer wieder Erstaunen (wenn nicht gar Entsetzen!) hervorruft, ist der Gebrauch des Komparativs mit "wie" --> "Der isch schneller wie i".


 
Ich dachte, das wäre mittlerweile in ganz Deutschland durchgedrungen. 

Bei uns sagt man auch sehr oft "Dar 's ja schnellar wie 'ch"



> Zu den bereits erwähnten "falschen" Partizipien, fallen mir noch ein paar ein:
> Ich bin geloffen (gelaufen)
> Die Sonne hat geschienen (gescheint)
> Es hat geschnien (geschneit)


 
Bei uns heißt es "loofn - lief - geloofn". 

Aber was ist an "geschienen" falsch? Was ich nicht kenne, ist "gescheint".


----------



## Henryk

Ich war damals 23 Jahre alt, als ich meine Frau geheiratet habe. 


[URL="http://www.pr-inside.com/de/beschaeftigte-bei-brand-in-hannover-r91755.htm"]400 Beschäftigte bei Brand in Hannover evakuiert
[/URL]


----------



## Acrolect

Würdet ihr _anti-alkoholische Getränke_ (für _nicht-alkoholisch_)als falsch bzw. als semantisch sonderbar einschätzen? Das höre ich relativ oft, sodass ich es schon nicht mehr als Versprecher betrachten würde (und der erste Hit auf Google ist vom Landesjugendreferat Kärnten, was ich ganz lustig finde).


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> Ich war damals 23 Jahre alt, als ich meine Frau geheiratet habe.


 
Was ist daran falsch? Ich glaube, ich bin heute etwas schwer von Begriff. 



> 400 Beschäftigte bei Brand in Hannover evakuiert


 
So etwas ähnliches wurde mir auch erzählt: "_Tausende Opfer forderten Hurricanes in ..." _Leider habe ich dazu bisher nichts im Internet gefunden. 



Acrolect said:


> Würdet ihr _anti-alkoholische Getränke_ (für _nicht-alkoholisch_)als falsch bzw. als semantisch sonderbar einschätzen? Das höre ich relativ oft, sodass ich es schon nicht mehr als Versprecher betrachten würde (und der erste Hit auf Google ist vom Landesjugendreferat Kärnten, was ich ganz lustig finde).


 
Laut dieses Wikipedia-Artikels bedeutet es auch "anstelle von." Das wrde passen, ist aber nicht sehr toll. Besser wäre "analkoholisch", obwohl das wieder ein griechisch-arabisches Wort wäre - so wie "Automobil" griechisch-lateinisch ist.


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:


> Was ist daran falsch? Ich glaube, ich bin heute etwas schwer von Begriff.


Drehen wir's um: "Morgen heirate ich meine Frau."


----------



## ErOtto

Ich muss gestehen, ich habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen.  Daher könnte es sein, dass es schon behandelt wurde.

Was mir "sehr unangenehm" auffällt ist die Benutzung von *als wie*, sowohl beim Komparativ, als auch beim Superlativ.

Ausser, natürlich, bei dem damals beliebtem Aufkleber der Mantafahrer: "Opel faahrn is als wie wennze fliechst (oder fliegen tust)"  

Grüsse
ErOtto


----------



## Acrolect

Henryk said:


> Ich war damals 23 Jahre alt, als ich meine Frau geheiratet habe.
> "Morgen heirate ich meine Frau."


 
Die Analogie ist aber nicht 100%ig, denn im Moment der Aussage ist der Sprecher im ersten Fall mit X verheiratet, kann also durchaus mit _meine Frau _auf sie referieren (Sozialdeixis gültig für den Moment des Sprechens und nicht für den Moment, auf den die Aussage zutrifft). Sonst dürftest du Dinge wie _Ich habe meinen Freund/meine Freundin auf einer Party kennen gelernt._ auch nicht sagen.

Im zweiten Fall ist er zur Zeit der Äußerung noch nicht mit X verheiratet, also wäre die Phrase _meine Frau_ zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht zutreffend.


----------



## Henryk

Hallo Acrolect,

ich empfinde es so, dass, wenn "Frau" das Akkusativobjekt eines Satzes ist und "heirate" das Prädikat, etwas beim Formulieren schiefgelaufen sein muss. Hätte der Schreiber "heutige" hinzugefügt, wäre der Satz in diesem Kontext wunderbar. So ist der Satz meines Erachtens unklar.



> _Ich habe meinen Freund/meine Freundin auf einer Party kennen gelernt._



Das würde ich auch nicht sagen. Entweder man benutzt das Personalpronomen oder ihren/seinen Namen.

Was ich damit nicht meine, ist, dass es nicht so benutzt wird. Durch den Kontext ist gewöhnlich klar, was gemeint ist.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Henryk said:


> Quote:
> _Ich habe meinen Freund/meine Freundin auf einer Party kennen gelernt._
> 
> Das würde ich auch nicht sagen. Entweder man benutzt das Personalpronomen oder ihren/seinen Namen.


 
Finde ich persönlich einen völlig normalen und unproblematischen Satz.


----------



## Whodunit

Acrolect said:


> Die Analogie ist aber nicht 100%ig, denn im Moment der Aussage ist der Sprecher im ersten Fall mit X verheiratet, kann also durchaus mit _meine Frau _auf sie referieren (Sozialdeixis gültig für den Moment des Sprechens und nicht für den Moment, auf den die Aussage zutrifft). Sonst dürftest du Dinge wie _Ich habe meinen Freund/meine Freundin auf einer Party kennen gelernt._ auch nicht sagen.


 
Wie oft hört man nicht den Satz "Ich habe meine Frau auf einer Party kennen gelernt/zum ersten Mal gesehen"? Natürlich war man da noch nicht verheiratet! Ich stimme dir, Acrolect, also zu, dass solche Sätze keineswegs Fehler der deutschen Sprache sind.


----------



## Acrolect

Ich gebe zu, dass man besonders bei _heiraten _und _Frau_ einen Moment stockt, was wahrscheinlich durch die zeitlichen Ambiguität des Beziehungswortes _Frau_ begründet ist. (Den _Freund_ Satz finde ich unproblematischer, weil die semantische Beziehung zwischen _Freund_ und _kennen lernen_ nicht so eng ist).

Lustig finde ich, wenn man die zeitlichen Ebenen noch ein wenig durchrüttelt und sagt:

_Ich war damals 23 Jahre alt, als ich meine Ex-Frau geheiratet habe._ ;-)


----------



## starrynightrhone

Acrolect said:


> Lustig finde ich, wenn man die zeitlichen Ebenen noch ein wenig durchrüttelt und sagt:
> 
> _Ich war damals 23 Jahre alt, als ich meine Ex-Frau geheiratet habe._ ;-)


 
Nice example


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

In Wien gehört: 

"Er tut ob die Welt untergehen würde."
"Das schmeckt ob's zu lang gekocht worden wäre."

Ich kann allerdings nicht sagen, ob dieser Fehler häufig vorkommt oder ob ich einfach nur "Glück" gehabt habe... kennt jemand von euch auch diese Auslassung von "als"? 



...und noch eine Stilblüte aus der Wiener U-Bahn, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

Er: "Ich lieb dich ur!"
Sie: "Detto!"


----------



## gaer

Acrolect said:


> Würdet ihr _anti-alkoholische Getränke_ (für _nicht-alkoholisch_)als falsch bzw. als semantisch sonderbar einschätzen? Das höre ich relativ oft, sodass ich es schon nicht mehr als Versprecher betrachten würde (und der erste Hit auf Google ist vom Landesjugendreferat Kärnten, was ich ganz lustig finde).


"Anti-alkoholische Getränke" sound awful to me. I was shocked that it even exists!


----------



## heidita

starrynightrhone said:


> Finde ich persönlich einen völlig normalen und unproblematischen Satz.


 
Ich auch. Finde ich ausgesprochen haarspaltend. Zumal Frau nicht unbedingt Ehefrau heißen muß. 
Wenn wir es so sehen, vor allem in der heutigen Zeit, wo nicht alle heiraten und so zusammen leben, dürfen wir auch nicht einfach Frau oder Mann sagen, sondern müssen auf das alte Ehemann und Ehefrau zurückgreifen.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:


> Zumal Frau nicht unbedingt Ehefrau heißen muß.
> Wenn wir es so sehen, vor allem in der heutigen Zeit, wo nicht alle heiraten und so zusammen leben, dürfen wir auch nicht einfach Frau oder Mann sagen, sondern müssen auf das alte Ehemann und Ehefrau zurückgreifen.


 
Da komme ich leider nicht mit. Wenn ein Mann zu mir sagt, dass neben ihm seine Frau stehe, dann darf ich schon davon ausgehen, dass die beiden bereits verheiratet sind. Wenn nicht, dann ist es die Partnerin; wenn noch nicht, dann vielleicht die Verlobte oder Zukünftige; wenn nicht mehr, dann die Ex.


----------



## Acrolect

Manche Menschen verwenden _Frau/Mann_ für ihre PartnerInnen, auch wenn sie nicht verheiratet sind, oft aus sehr unterschiedlichen Motiven (weil _FreundIn_ zu wenig engagiert und verbunden klingt, _PartnerIn_ zu nüchtern, oder weil sie die Wichtigkeit der Ehe hinterfragen wollen, etc.). Wäre aber ein eigenes Thema.


----------



## Lugubert

Whodunit said:


> "Perfekt" ist perfekt. Perfekt ist lateinisch und heißt "vollendet". Nun steigere mal bitte "vollendet".


Es ist schon darauf gewiesen dass Hinweise auf Etymologie nicht immer mit dem aktuellen Bedeutungen zu tun haben.

Manchmal wird z.B. in Schweden diskutiert, ob Alternativen mehr als zwei sein können.

Betr. das Zitat möchte ich trotzdem Plusquamperfekt als Steigerung von Perfekt vorschlagen.


----------



## heidita

Whodunit said:


> Da komme ich leider nicht mit. Wenn ein Mann zu mir sagt, dass neben ihm seine Frau stehe, dann darf ich schon davon ausgehen, dass die beiden bereits verheiratet sind. Wenn nicht, dann ist es die Partnerin; wenn noch nicht, dann vielleicht die Verlobte oder Zukünftige; wenn nicht mehr, dann die Ex.


 


Acrolect said:


> Manche Menschen verwenden _Frau/Mann_ für ihre PartnerInnen, auch wenn sie nicht verheiratet sind, oft aus sehr unterschiedlichen Motiven (weil _FreundIn_ zu wenig engagiert und verbunden klingt, _PartnerIn_ zu nüchtern, oder weil sie die Wichtigkeit der Ehe hinterfragen wollen, etc.). Wäre aber ein eigenes Thema.


 
Eigentlich schon von Acro beantwortet: gehe nicht direkt davon aus. Hier in Spanien zum Beispiel, sagt man häufig "meine Frau" , da man so der Frau eine gewissen _Kategorie_ geben will. Also mehr als eine Freundin. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das auch in Deutschland passiert. 

Wenn mir jemand sagt, _das ist meine Partner_ ,denke ich an Arbeitskollege nicht an Lebenspartner. 

Wie gesagt, ich denke, es ist reine Haarspalterei.


----------



## Aurin

Gerade bin ich im Duden auf folgendes gestoßen:
„Adjektive wie maximal, minimal, total, absolut, erstklassig, mit denen bereits ein höchster oder geringster Grad ausgedrückt wird, werden trotzdem gelegentlich (z.B. in der Werbesprache) gesteigert, um den Ausdruck des höchsten bzw. geringsten Grades möglichst noch zu verstärken (minimalster Verschleiß, erstklassigste Ausführung).“


----------



## Whodunit

Aurin said:


> Gerade bin ich im Duden auf folgendes gestoßen:
> „Adjektive wie maximal, minimal, total, absolut, erstklassig, mit denen bereits ein höchster oder geringster Grad ausgedrückt wird, werden trotzdem gelegentlich (z.B. in der Werbesprache) gesteigert, um den Ausdruck des höchsten bzw. geringsten Grades möglichst noch zu verstärken (minimalster Verschleiß, erstklassigste Ausführung).“


 
Ich wollte die Diskussion ruhen lassen, aber da du sie wieder aufgreifst:

Genau _das_ habe ich schon ausgedrückt: Sie werden nur gesteigert, um etwas besonders zu betonen, und zwar in der Werbesprache! Ist Werbesprache standarddeutsch? Nein, und deswegen sind auch diese Steigerungen nicht Standard.

Ich könnte sehr viel dazu aus dem Duden Band 4 zitieren, aber das müsste eindeutig in einen neuen Thread.


----------

